# Pedal for Scotland 2009



## BIGSESAL (22 May 2009)

Is anyone doing this event? Or has anyone done it in the past?

I am thinking about signing up for it and would like some details. I would imagine that there are few big hills on the route. What would be a good finishing time for a first timer at 50 miles?


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2009)

Check out some of the similar threads at the bottom of the page a few of us done it last year, we weren't really bothered about time its too crowded to set a fast pace anyway and we had a grand day.


----------



## Dougster (22 May 2009)

I've done it for the last three years. Good organisation, great food stop at Linlithgow, if the prevailing wind is blowing it's fairly straight forward, only one serious hill as far as I can remember. Go for it.


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

Check out a the main thread here.

I'm almost certainly doing it. It's not a hard ride (a five year old completed it last year!). I was a bit sore by the end, but this was the first time that I had ridden any more than 9 miles at a time. I wouldn't take part in this with any concerns for your ride time. There are too many cyclists on the roads to be able to put in a good time (unless you start very early). It's more of a social-mass participation thing, which is in iteslf worth taking part for.


----------



## BIGSESAL (22 May 2009)

Ok stills sounds good. I suppose if I am going to start doing cycling events it is best to start with one that is well supported with a friendly atmosphere. Lets hope I get my wages today and then I will definately be signing up. Oh and I will remember to bring my copy of CTC magazine incase there is a chance of a Magnatom autograph.


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> Oh and I will remember to bring my copy of CTC magazine incase there is a chance of a Magnatom autograph.





I was just talking about you the other day, saying how you seem to be developing into quite a exceptional young man...


----------



## HJ (22 May 2009)

HLaB said:


> Check out some of the similar threads at the bottom of the page a few of us done it last year, we weren't really bothered about time its too crowded to set a fast pace anyway and we had a grand day.



Sorry but who was setting the pace??

It was a good day out


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Sorry but who was setting the pace??
> 
> It was a good day out



Aye HLab did push us a wee bit!


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye HLab did push us a wee bit!



I think I beat him over the line!


----------



## magnatom (24 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I think I beat him over the line!




Aye but he has been bragging ever since that he let you win to bolster your pride...


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye but he has been bragging ever since that he let you win to bolster your pride...



Right! Where's that gauntlet?


----------



## magnatom (24 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Right! Where's that gauntlet?




That wasn't my intention at all....


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I think I beat him over the line!





magnatom said:


> Aye but he has been bragging ever since that he let you win to bolster your pride...





Dayvo said:


> Right! Where's that gauntlet?



You left it here 



magnatom said:


> That wasn't my intention at all....


And to be fair Dayvo was on a heavy mtb


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2009)

HLaB said:


> And to be fair Dayvo was on a heavy mtb



Actually it was quite light until I got on it!


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Actually it was quite light until I got on it!


So subtly put


----------



## BIGSESAL (25 May 2009)

OK I have now signed up and already hoping for some good weather.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Jun 2009)

So - have we all signed up yet ? And are we putting ourselves down as Team Cyclechat again this year ?

I suppose I'd better get online and apply soon....


----------



## magnatom (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Goo, 

Hope the holiday went well! I'm certainly up for it and will get around to registering some time next week (lots of family stuff this week and Trossachs Ton at the weekend!) 

So who else is up for this?


----------



## CharlesF (18 Jun 2009)

I have completed the ride twice, (*cough* on a hybrid), starting in the front group I thought I was doing well until 20 miles to go and I was passed by guys on their return trip back to Glasgow. There is one long steep hill otherwise a good day out.

This year my son is joining me on his Sirrus Elite and I hope to be on a steel road bike. Look out for us riding in support of Help for Heros.


----------



## HJ (18 Jun 2009)

Why not ride along with the CC team, we try to live up to the banner at the top, a friendly bunch we had a lot of fun last year. There is nothing wrong with riding a hybrid (unless you are a cycle snob), it is how you ride it that counts...


----------



## goo_mason (18 Jun 2009)

HJ said:


> Why not ride along with the CC team, we try to live up to the banner at the top, a friendly bunch we had a lot of fun last year. There is nothing wrong with riding a hybrid (unless you are a cycle snob), it is how you ride it that counts...



Precisely ! The more the merrier in our band of daft CC'ers !! We were on all sorts of bikes and we had such a laugh along the way. It was the first time we'd all met each other too - we began as strangers and ended up great pals sinking a few pints outside a pub. 

I wonder if we'll see (and annoy) The White Roadie again this year... 

BTW - where's Tete been these last few months since the Linlithgow outing ?


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2009)

Righty ho folks! Lets get the momentum going on this one. It's a fun ride (certainly not one for training on!) and is a good social event. 

I'm doing it, goo is doing it, so who else is up for it. Bums on seats people, bums on seats....


----------



## Theseus (30 Jun 2009)

Me and the larger Touchelette.

Do we need to fill in application before the event, or can we just pay on the day?


----------



## HJ (30 Jun 2009)

Touche said:


> Me and the larger Touchelette.
> 
> Do we need to fill in application before the event, or can we just pay on the day?



This one is defiantly a fill in application before the event, it is far bigger that the Ed - St Andies, there is no way the organisers could deal with pay on the day. On the up side you do get freebees on the way...


----------



## simon_brooke (30 Jun 2009)

I'm doing it. Happy to join a group if we have a meet-up point (as HJ says it's a BBBIIIGGG event and can be hard to find folk)


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jun 2009)

I'm only going to do it now if Magnatom dresses up in his Captain Cameraman outfit for the day.... 

Is Dayvo on for it again this year (and buying the first round in the pub afterwards) ? And is Tete coming along sans-missus ?


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jun 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> I'm doing it. Happy to join a group if we have a meet-up point (as HJ says it's a BBBIIIGGG event and can be hard to find folk)



We managed OK last year, meeting up by one of the monuments on the Green. It's quite easy to spot a gaggle of Cyclechat shirts from a long way off !


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2009)

If you provide the outfit....

Yes where is the that Tete bloke? He's been logging in but not contributing!


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jun 2009)

So - shall we all register under Team Cyclechat, and what starting time do we want to go for ?


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2009)

Hold on a minute. PfS website doesn't work on my firefox browser!  I'll have to crank up IE!


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2009)

Do you have to enter a time? I couldn't see that on the form. I think if we just enter the name CycleChat (note the capitals) as the team then that should be fine.

I assume organising it to get the 4th member free discount thingy might be too complicated?

It would be great to get as many cyclechatters on this as possible.


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> Do you have to enter a time? I couldn't see that on the form. I think if we just enter the name CycleChat (note the capitals) as the team then that should be fine.
> 
> I assume organising it to get the 4th member free discount thingy might be too complicated?
> 
> It would be great to get as many cyclechatters on this as possible.



Just looked again and there's no start time; that doesn't bode well for mass chaos at the start !

Probably more hassle than it's worth organising it - probably easier to just let people enter themselves under the CycleChat team name.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jun 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Just looked again and there's no start time; that doesn't bode well for mass chaos at the start !


Do they not just 'assign' a start time when you get your envelope of stuff ?

Apart from the photo-op for the Very Beginning, start times are pretty meaningless, as we all know.

Mind you, maybe the famous MAGNATOM will be part of that photo-op now


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jun 2009)

That's me registered !


----------



## goo_mason (20 Jul 2009)

Everyone else registered yet ? Are we going to have a much bigger group this year ?


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

Oh aye. I'd better register! So who else is coming?


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

I'm out unfortunately clash of dates (I thought it was the week after ), I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Is Dayvo on for it again this year (and buying the first round in the pub afterwards)?



There is a good chance that I may (dis)grace you with my company again! 

And if there aren't dozens of CCers there, I'll happily get the first round in! 

I'll need to borrow a bike (top of the range Cannondale will do) and a bed, although Mags did mention that I may be able to doss down at his again!


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jul 2009)

I may be up for this as i missed it last year due to back op, when is it and is it easy or hilly, and how do we get back from embra, surely the trains would be full.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I may be up for this as i missed it last year due to back op, when is it and is it easy or hilly, and how do we get back from embra, surely the trains would be full.


Its a fairly easy ride one or two hills but not too many as its aimed at beginner and attracts plenty and there's plenty of feed stops too. They run buses back with the bike being taken on large delivery vans.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I may be up for this as i missed it last year due to back op, when is it and is it easy or hilly, and how do we get back from embra, surely the trains would be full.



There's some good food/drink stops along the way!


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> There is a good chance that I may (dis)grace you with my company again!
> 
> And if there aren't dozens of CCers there, I'll happily get the first round in!
> 
> I'll need to borrow a bike (top of the range Cannondale will do) and a bed, although Mags did mention that I may be able to doss down at his again!



Of course you are welcome to stay! There is also my Ridgeback hybrid, but it is probably a bit small for you and a very heavy (and probably in need of a new cassette, chain etc. So I think we need an loan of a bike for the day. Anyone willing?


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I may be up for this as i missed it last year due to back op, when is it and is it easy or hilly, and how do we get back from embra, surely the trains would be full.



You'll manage it no problem. An 8 year old kid did it last year, as did a guy on a rickshaw! If you can't compete with that....


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'm out unfortunately clash of dates (I thought it was the week after ), I hope you have a good time.




What could possibly be more important!?

Oh well, I suppose it means we are less likely to get lost


----------



## mcb2080 (20 Jul 2009)

I have signed up for it, paid to get the bike transported back to Glasgow, is there a meet up in Edinburgh or Glasgow for an after ride refreshment?


----------



## goo_mason (20 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'm out unfortunately clash of dates (I thought it was the week after ), I hope you have a good time.



Magnatom - you have now been promoted to the HLaB position of 'Mark Cavendish' for PfS


----------



## goo_mason (20 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> What could possibly be more important!?
> 
> Oh well, I suppose it means we are less likely to get lost



Heh heh - I still remember HLaB & Dayvo vanishing off into the distance having missed the signposted turn round about Cramond, and that was him WITHOUT the Garmin that day too...


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Magnatom - you have now been promoted to the HLaB position of 'Mark Cavendish' for PfS



Oh aye. I'm certainly in with a chance of winning the sprint....to the pub!


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

mcb2080 said:


> I have signed up for it, paid to get the bike transported back to Glasgow, is there a meet up in Edinburgh or Glasgow for an after ride refreshment?




We had some beers in Edinburgh last year and made it back for the last transport home. Dayvo and I then watered a tree when we got back to Glasgow!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> We had some beers in Edinburgh last year and made it back for the last transport home. Dayvo and I then watered a tree when we got back to Glasgow!



Better a tree than on a fully-packed bus!


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Better a tree than on a fully-packed bus!




The journey back felt longer than the journey there!


----------



## mcb2080 (20 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> We had some beers in Edinburgh last year and made it back for the last transport home. Dayvo and I then watered a tree when we got back to Glasgow!



Sounds good, looking forward to the ride and some beers with fellow cyclists


----------



## ACS (26 Jul 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the parking situation is like around Victoria Park in Edinburgh or is it better to park a short distance away and pedal in for the transport?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## goo_mason (26 Jul 2009)

Might be better to park a little bit away and pedal there. There were so many cars dropping people off, plus the fleet of buses & lorries to take riders & bikes there, that I reckon you'd never get parked anywhere near.


----------



## ACS (26 Jul 2009)

GM

As I suspected, not knowing the area concerned any suggestions ?


----------



## goo_mason (26 Jul 2009)

satans budgie said:


> GM
> 
> As I suspected, not knowing the area concerned any suggestions ?



Down in Scoosh's driveway ?!

On a Sunday you can park along Commercial Street, I think. I don't own a car so I have no idea where you can park around here either ! Maybe Scoosh can help more than I can - he lives nearer Vic Park so might have a better idea.


----------



## ACS (26 Jul 2009)

GM 

Thanks for this, just trying to get the logistics sorted before commiting to this event. I will PM Scoosh for additional info.

Catch up with you on the next run out.....................maybe


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> What could possibly be more important!?
> 
> Oh well, I suppose it means we are less likely to get lost



We didn't get lost last year, just missed Mr Pig's house... now who was supposed to be looking for that??


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Better a tree than on a fully-packed bus!



Aye the tree died...


----------



## goo_mason (28 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> We didn't get lost last year, just missed Mr Pig's house... now who was supposed to be looking for that??



Is Mr Pig joining us this year for the ride ? And where has Tete vanished to these days ? I do hope Mrs Tete's not banished him from coming around here and playing with his pals


----------



## MrRidley (28 Jul 2009)

I've not signed up yet as i'm going to the LBS 2morow to try out 2 bikes (defy or allez) one of which i intend buying, so hopefully i'll be there once i get a new bike.


----------



## goo_mason (28 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I've not signed up yet as i'm going to the LBS 2morow to try out 2 bikes (defy or allez) one of which i intend buying, so hopefully i'll be there once i get a new bike.



Excellent ! You were shifting on your MTB, so you'll be flying on a roadie. You'll love your new bike - enjoy trying both out.


----------



## ACS (28 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I've not signed up yet as i'm going to the LBS 2morow to try out 2 bikes (defy or allez) one of which i intend buying, so hopefully i'll be there once i get a new bike.



Bugger another one who will be just a speck in the distance 

New bike, top class


----------



## MrRidley (28 Jul 2009)

Hope so, but my head is going to explode trying to pick one, it looks like i could be in there some time, and i've not even started thinking about shoes and pedals, oh and i've still to tell Mrs bhoyjim about the new bike, still i'm sure she will be pleased for me


----------



## goo_mason (28 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Hope so, but my head is going to explode trying to pick one, it looks like i could be in there some time, and i've not even started thinking about shoes and pedals, oh and i've still to tell Mrs bhoyjim about the new bike, still i'm sure she will be pleased for me



She'll be totally delighted, and may try to helpfully demonstrate a new way of flattening helmet hair for you with a rolling pin.....


----------



## HJ (29 Jul 2009)

Damn, you mean we all have to have new bikes to enter the team, how am I going to break the news to Mrs HJ??


----------



## Ranger (30 Jul 2009)

I'm registered with wifey dropping me at Glasgow, so if anyone needs a lift (1 spare bike space on the roof rack) from the Fife area let me know


----------



## MrRidley (30 Jul 2009)

Picked up bike today, had a quick spin, very very unstable as i've not ridden a road bike before, but i'm sure i'll get used to it (hopefully).


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Picked up bike today, had a quick spin, very very unstable as i've not ridden a road bike before, but i'm sure i'll get used to it (hopefully).



Nice 

You'll probably want to get new tyres asap, as those Kendas will puncture at least once every other day. At least mine did when I got my SCR2.


----------



## MrRidley (30 Jul 2009)

Cheers Goo, i was thinking the same about the tyres, any you can recommend ?


----------



## goo_mason (30 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Cheers Goo, i was thinking the same about the tyres, any you can recommend ?



I've been using Schwalbe Stelvio tyres - have been pretty good at avoiding punctures. Others might have different thoughts though.


----------



## magnatom (30 Jul 2009)

Excellent bhoyjim! Yes it does feel wobbly at first and very weird, but it will get better. Much better. Soon when you go back on your hybrid you'll wonder how you ever managed.

As for tyres, I'd recommend Gator skins (25mm). Fingers crossed the fairy hasn't visited since I have had them, and I have been on some rough roads (and over glass). Just keep them pumped up hard (100psi).


Enjoy!


----------



## MrRidley (30 Jul 2009)

Cheers Mags, i will get some new tyres asap.... once the missus calms down a bit ,


----------



## HJ (30 Jul 2009)

Yep as Mags says Conti GatorSkin...


----------



## MrRidley (30 Jul 2009)

Ok gators it is, where is the best and cheapest place to get them, and then we can discuss shoes and pedals


----------



## MrRidley (31 Jul 2009)

Took my new go faster (copyright magnatom) out for a spin today, ended up doing 40mls, very fast and scary but enjoyable, only thing is i had sore hands after the ride, i dont know if i may have to adjust the position of the bars or maybe it's just the riding position i'm not used to.


----------



## goo_mason (31 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Took my new go faster (copyright magnatom) out for a spin today, ended up doing 40mls, very fast and scary but enjoyable, only thing is i had sore hands after the ride, i dont know if i may have to adjust the position of the bars or maybe it's just the riding position i'm not used to.



Just the new riding position - my hands & wrists were sore for a while until I adjusted to it.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Took my new go faster (copyright magnatom) out for a spin today, ended up doing 40mls, very fast and scary but enjoyable, only thing is i had sore hands after the ride, i dont know if i may have to adjust the position of the bars or maybe it's just the riding position i'm not used to.


... and probably 'cos you're hanging on for dear life still, not relaxing your shoulders, arms and hons 

Looks a nice bike


----------



## Coco (31 Jul 2009)

I was considering doing this - there's a great big poster on my way to work - but I'm not sure if I'm up to it. I've only been commuting 5 miles each way into work for the past few months, haven't done any long rides. And I've got a Hybrid..



HJ said:


> There is nothing wrong with riding a hybrid (unless you are a cycle snob),


Maybe I can do it!



HJ said:


> it is how you ride it that counts...



then again


----------



## magnatom (31 Jul 2009)

Coco said:


> I was considering doing this - there's a great big poster on my way to work - but I'm not sure if I'm up to it. I've only been commuting 5 miles each way into work for the past few months, haven't done any long rides. And I've got a Hybrid..
> 
> 
> Maybe I can do it!
> ...



Do it! When I did PfS last year I was cycling exactly the same distance as you. I hadn't done anything longer. It was hard work (but the pace was pushed a bit by some of the faster riders on that occasion) but if felt great to have done it. It was also got me interested in road cycling. Now a year on, I have done a 100 mile ride, tomorrow I am doing my first proper sportive and nexy year.... who knows.


DO IT!


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Picked up bike today, had a quick spin, very very unstable as i've not ridden a road bike before, but i'm sure i'll get used to it (hopefully).



Great looking bike BJ, but where's the mudguards?


----------



## HJ (4 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Ok gators it is, where is the best and cheapest place to get them, and then we can discuss shoes and pedals



My usual LBS does them for £14.95... 



Coco said:


> I was considering doing this - there's a great big poster on my way to work - but I'm not sure if I'm up to it. I've only been commuting 5 miles each way into work for the past few months, haven't done any long rides. And I've got a Hybrid..
> 
> 
> Maybe I can do it!
> ...



You can do it Coco, sign up and join our team....


----------



## goo_mason (4 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> My usual LBS does them for £14.95...
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it Coco, sign up and join our team....



Go on... it'll be a great day out. We all managed it last year, and most of us had done nothing longer than a commute to work before that.

Magnatom might be able to post up some video of us all having fun on PfS last year just to let you see what it was like....


----------



## Coco (4 Aug 2009)

Woohoo! I've done it!

Well, I've signed up anyway.

And since I was brought up in Paisley, paying the entry fee is probably the most painful part of the event 

Hopefully see you en route. I'll be the one sponsored by Lidl


----------



## goo_mason (4 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> Woohoo! I've done it!
> 
> Well, I've signed up anyway.
> 
> ...



Why not meet up with us at the start and do the ride with the rest of the motley CC crew ?


----------



## Coco (5 Aug 2009)

Mmm, might put too much pressure on me. I'll see how I get on with my 'training'

I'll certainly say hello at the start. So if you see a bloke, with a big red face puffing and panting towards you, that'll be me trying to get my feet out the SPDs


----------



## ACS (5 Aug 2009)

No doubt you will be distraught to discover that I have entered this event as part of the CycleChat team. 

I have renewed the batteries in my red light in case I fail to get to Victoria Park before dark and look forward to maintaining my creditable position as the ‘last man in’ despite the assertions of other riders who wish to claim this prestigious honour. 

Anyone got a spare CC top I can beg, steal or borrow, don't want other riders to think that we are all fast boys now do we?

Is there a roll call of participants?


----------



## TechMech (5 Aug 2009)

I'm seriously considering entering this as well, just need to work out the logistics of getting there etc...

Does anyone know if there's a cut off point to register, or can you register right up until the last day?


----------



## goo_mason (5 Aug 2009)

satans budgie said:


> No doubt you will be distraught to discover that I have entered this event as part of the CycleChat team.
> 
> I have renewed the batteries in my red light in case I fail to get to Victoria Park before dark and look forward to maintaining my creditable position as the ‘last man in’ despite the assertions of other riders who wish to claim this prestigious honour.
> 
> ...



It was HJ last year who was the CC Lanterne Rouge (but then again, he did stop at an extra food stop that the rest of us missed out )


----------



## ACS (6 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> It was HJ last year who was the CC Lanterne Rouge (but then again, he did stop at an extra food stop that the rest of us missed out )



Food stops!!!!!!


----------



## goo_mason (6 Aug 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Food stops!!!!!!



Indeed ! Last year we probably finished the ride heavier than we started it ! Tunnocks Caramel Wafers, Lion Bars, Smarties Bars, Kit Kats, bananas, sports drinks, sandwiches, pasta, soup, cakes....

At one stop there are a couple of marquees in a field and the local WI have cake stalls within - that was the only food you had to pay for, but it was worth every penny


----------



## Coco (6 Aug 2009)

Food stops are the only reason I'm doing this.


But seriously, as my first long ride, what should I bring with me and what should I hold it in?

I've got pannier's , but 5 days a week lugging a laptop and change of clothes has put me off bringing them.

thanks


----------



## goo_mason (6 Aug 2009)

Last year (in addition to my standard toolkit / spares in my little saddlebag), I took my Deuter backpack with a foldaway rain jacket, camera, money and mobile in it. That was it. Most people take nothing extra with them.

Davyo managed to stuff his arm & leg warmers in the rear pockets of his jersey when he got too hot, so you can take extras with you without a rucksack or panniers !

This year I might also consider taking some sunblock in my bag; I got sunburned last year as it was a pretty glorious day.


----------



## HJ (7 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> It was HJ last year who was the CC Lanterne Rouge (but then again, he did stop at an extra food stop that the rest of us missed out )



Not actually true, the CC Lanterne Rouge bit, Tete was behind me leaving the last food stop and was last in because he had to wait for his misses... 

The food stops were good... apart from the first one...


----------



## goo_mason (8 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Not actually true, the CC Lanterne Rouge bit, Tete was behind me leaving the last food stop and was last in because he had to wait for his misses...
> 
> The food stops were good... apart from the first one...



My mistake - how could I forget the miniature Catherine Tait lookalike ? 

What was wrong with the first stop (apart from Mark Beaumont pestering the famous Magnatom for his autograph) ?


----------



## magnatom (8 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> What was wrong with the first stop (apart from Mark Beaumont pestering the famous Magnatom for his autograph) ?



If this gets mentioned often enough people might just start beleiving it is true!


----------



## Coco (8 Aug 2009)

Who is Mark Beaumont?


----------



## goo_mason (9 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> Who is Mark Beaumont?



Someone who's not in the same league of megastardom as Magnatom.


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Aug 2009)

Don't see a closing date for entries on the website, but i may not have spotted it as it's been a long day.

might try an join if i am uble, but this may be last sunday at home for some time, so mrs LFG will probably have other thoughts,


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> Who is Mark Beaumont?



He might have been round the world - but I bet he's never done the Clyde Tunnel.


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> If this gets mentioned often enough people might just start beleiving it is true!



Aye, it's a shame that Mark couldn't keep up with you...


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

So new for this year: a shorter route (51 miles), closed road sections in Glasgow and Edinburgh, and a new feed stop. Lets hope they don't send us down that stupid cycle path which was too small and a complete bottle neck last year...


----------



## goo_mason (14 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> So new for this year: a shorter route (51 miles), closed road sections in Glasgow and Edinburgh, and a new feed stop. Lets hope they don't send us down that stupid cycle path which was too small and a complete bottle neck last year...



I seem to remember there were bottle necks, bottoms and millions of other sharp bits of bottles along that stretch too.  Just imagine how packed it'll get this year with the supposed 7000 riders doing it. 

On the upside, maybe we can get Magnatom to plug in the co-ordinates for Mr Pig's house in his phone GPS and actually get there for rolls and tea this year. Let's see if he can use modern technology better than HlaB can use his Garmin


----------



## goo_mason (14 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> So new for this year: a shorter route (51 miles), closed road sections in Glasgow and Edinburgh, and a new feed stop. Lets hope they don't send us down that stupid cycle path which was too small and a complete bottle neck last year...



Also new is the Fresh'n'Lo sponsor, which means free milk to drink. It'll be semi-skimmed though.. bleurgh


----------



## MrRidley (14 Aug 2009)

Thats me signed up, i take it all cc ers will be riding together.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Thats me signed up, i take it all cc ers will be riding together.



If we do it like we did last year, we'll do a round-up of who's riding with the group closer to the event and then we'll all arrange a time & place to meet up on Glasgow Green. We then ride out as a nice big group


----------



## scots_lass (15 Aug 2009)

CC Team - are you collecting sponsorship money as a team or as individuals? Either way I am ready with a donation if you give me details..............


----------



## Scoosh (15 Aug 2009)

scots_lass said:


> CC Team - are you collecting sponsorship money as a team or as individuals? Either way I am ready with a donation if you give me details..............


Eh ??? Does not compute  

You COLLECT the donations when you are riding the event .

You've got ages to prepare - and it's a real easy ride - you'll be amazed how much easier it is when you are in a group - and especially with the CC Team Ecosse


----------



## scots_lass (15 Aug 2009)

I am not participating in the event - I just want to give a donation to someone who is so they can pass it on because I think that Maggie's Centres is a very worthwhile charity. I assumed you would all be looking to raise some money for the charity as well as taking part.


----------



## goo_mason (15 Aug 2009)

scots_lass said:


> I am not participating in the event - I just want to give a donation to someone who is so they can pass it on because I think that Maggie's Centres is a very worthwhile charity. I assumed you would all be looking to raise some money for the charity as well as taking part.



We all raised our own money last year, which gave people the choice to raise for Leukaemia Research (last year's charity) or their own favourite charity.

Just pick one of us reprobates - my sponsorship link for Maggies is in my sig line. Not that I'm encouraging you to sponsor me, mind.... ** cough cough **


----------



## scots_lass (16 Aug 2009)

Done and dusted! Thank you. Good luck!


----------



## magnatom (16 Aug 2009)

I must admit I won't be raising money this year. I've already raised money this year on my 100 mile ride and I think folk would be a bit peeved if I asked them again for money especially on a shorter ride. 

I'm quite happy to do something sponsored once a year, but more than that could lead to charity fatigue.


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Is Mr Pig joining us this year for the ride ?



I might, we're talking about it. Basically we might leave it 'till the day and do it if the weather is ok. You can just turn up and register in the morning. 

After getting soaked from start to finish a couple of years ago I'm properly not up for doing that again. It's a nice day out if the weather stays good but it's miserable if it's bad. 

For those who haven't done it, it's not that hard. There are so many stops to break the distance up and the sheer volume of other cyclists around you spurs you on. I'd say that if you can do 20 miles easily you'll do this ride no sweat. The prevailing wind is behind you so as long as it doesn't switch around on the day that helps too. Today would've been ideal, really strong tail wind out there ;0)

You pass my front door so if you want to make your first stop my back garden just let me know :0)


----------



## goo_mason (16 Aug 2009)

scots_lass said:


> Done and dusted! Thank you. Good luck!



Thanks, scots_lass - much appreciated (by both Maggie's Centres & me !)

There'll hopefully be photos so you can see how we all did on the day.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2009)

scots_lass said:


> I am not participating in the event - I just want to give a donation to someone who is so they can pass it on because I think that Maggie's Centres is a very worthwhile charity. I assumed you would all be looking to raise some money for the charity as well as taking part.


... so why don't you and Jane Smart form an alliance and do it together .... as part of the CC Team, then there is NO CHANCE you will not finish


----------



## marooncat (17 Aug 2009)

I have read through all the info I can find on the pedal for scotland website but can not find this out...

What time does it start in the morning, do they do a rolling start or is it a manic "all for one" at the start.


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2009)

Its a rolling start, I forget the times though.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> I have read through all the info I can find on the pedal for scotland website but can not find this out...
> 
> What time does it start in the morning, do they do a rolling start or is it a manic "all for one" at the start.


What usually happens is that you are given an official start time; you take the transport from Edinburgh, which arrives after your official start time ; you set off as soon as you want once you have claimed your bike from the transport lorry ..... 

It seems that the only specific start time is the very first, as this is where the photo-op happens, so the politicos/sports stars/"celebrities" line up, get their photos took, then everyone goes off when they want, provided it is reasonably spread out. That said, it might be a bit different this year, as they are talking of road closures at the start end, so they may get people moving a bit quicker this time.


----------



## marooncat (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks, I am still trying to work out how I am going to do it logistically (if I do it at all, still not 100% sure). I live in West Lothian so bang smack in the middle of the start and finish!!

At the moment the best I can come up with is that I drive through to Glasgow and get the transport back as I do not do mornings espically Sunday mornings  and I am going to assume that the start will be earlish meaning that it would be silly oclock I would have to get up and leave from here. My sister lives about 3 miles from Glasgow Green so I could leave my car at hers and cycle in to the start ok but not sure about cycling back there after stiffening up on the bus


----------



## goo_mason (18 Aug 2009)

I think we're going to need a bigger pub at the end to cater for the expanding CC PfS Peloton!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> At the moment the best I can come up with is that I drive through to Glasgow and get the transport back as I do not do mornings espically Sunday mornings  and I am going to assume that the start will be earlish meaning that it would be silly oclock I would have to get up and leave from here. My sister lives about 3 miles from Glasgow Green so I could leave my car at hers and cycle in to the start ok but not sure about cycling back there after stiffening up on the bus


Looks a good plan 

Wouldn't worry about 'stiffening up on the bus' - by the time goo_mason has taken everyone round his local hostelries (trying to find one big enough for the full CC Team, of course ), you'll be ve-e-e-ery relaxed  .....

.........


Absolutely bursting ....... but relaxed


----------



## ACS (19 Aug 2009)

The more I read the more I like.

Food stops () and now beer ( )


----------



## magnatom (19 Aug 2009)

So does anyone have a clue as to how many CC'ers are coming? Must be quite a few now. I think Dayvo is coming (are you Dayvo?). If he is, he will need a bike. I wouldn't wish my old hybrid on him! 

So I assume everyone has been entering CycleChat as the team name on the entrance form?


----------



## goo_mason (19 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> So does anyone have a clue as to how many CC'ers are coming? Must be quite a few now. I think Dayvo is coming (are you Dayvo?). If he is, he will need a bike. I wouldn't wish my old hybrid on him!
> 
> So I assume everyone has been entering CycleChat as the team name on the entrance form?



I think it's time for a show of hands, so hands up all those who'll be riding with the CC mob ?

*** sticks own hand up **
** also owns up to registering as part of the CycleChat team on the form ***


----------



## MrRidley (19 Aug 2009)

I'm going, but made an arse of the registration as i forgot to enter the team name  what a d**khead, but i shall still be there and if the cc team will let me join in then i promise to take my turn at the back (oops meant to say front) btw if anyone is interested there is a more direct route from the start to Avonbridge that i know, less hilly and we could miss the mass carnage/melee for the first 10-12mls and maybe get to Avonbridge first for the food stop 

ps you can sponsor me for Yorkhill childrens hospital at www.justgiving.com/james-mearns


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Aug 2009)

I'd be slower than the rest of you anyway so only see you at the start ;0)


----------



## goo_mason (19 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I'm going, but made an arse of the registration as i forgot to enter the team name  what a d**khead, but i shall still be there and if the cc team will let me join in then i promise to take my turn at the back (oops meant to say front) btw if anyone is interested there is a more direct route from the start to Avonbridge that i know, less hilly and we could miss the mass carnage/melee for the first 10-12mls and maybe get to Avonbridge first for the food stop



That's alright bhoyjim, everyone's still welcome to ride as CC regardless of what they registered as !


----------



## marooncat (19 Aug 2009)

I have not registered as CC, planning on doing it on my own as I have no idea how long it will take and if I am on my own I can go as slow as I like without worrying about holding people up... And after my ride home tonight I think I am going to aim to be the last person to finish.


----------



## ACS (19 Aug 2009)

** sticks hand up **
** also owns up to registering as part of the CycleChat team on the form ** 
*** contender for the lanterne rouge***


----------



## goo_mason (19 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> I have not registered as CC, planning on doing it on my own as I have no idea how long it will take and if I am on my own I can go as slow as I like without worrying about holding people up... And after my ride home tonight I think I am going to aim to be the last person to finish.



Last year it was a case of riding together, then a few might feel the need to go for a blast for a bit, then they'd sit back and ride slowly until the rest caught up. Even if anyone really fell behind, we'd get them back in the fold at the next food stop. It's not a race, so you're more than welcome to ride with us. We're quite good at looking after each other - I expect Magnatom to return the favour this year and see me home to the finish. He's much fitter than me this year and on his 'Go-Faster' bike


----------



## Coco (19 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I'd be slower than the rest of you anyway so only see you at the start ;0)



Well I'll be slower than you!



marooncat said:


> And after my ride home tonight I think I am going to aim to be the last person to finish



That sounds like a challenge.



Perhaps we could have 2 CC teams. I volunteer to look after the stragglers


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> Well I'll be slower than you!



That sounds like a challenge! ;0)


----------



## magnatom (19 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> We're quite good at looking after each other - I expect Magnatom to return the favour this year and see me home to the finish. He's much fitter than me this year and on his 'Go-Faster' bike



If I do turn out to be fitter (you might be doing some secret raining!) I will more than happily help out.

This will be a social ride for me. I am here to have a chat and a laugh. 

Last year PfS was my first ride over 9 miles. Due to some pushing of the pace by some of the faster riders, I certainly found it hard last year. A slower pace would have been fine (I could have hung back with some of the slower riders) but I wanted to push myself. However, I really enjoyed it and now I absolutely love going out for 40/50 mile or longer rides when I get the chance. Goo and others helped me and encouraged me to complete the ride last year, and for that I am very grateful. It was at PfS last year that I decided that I loved road cycling and my new hobby was born.

So this year, I am looking forward to returning the favour by helping and encouraging anyone who needs a hand. I've still got a way to go to get to HLaB fitness, but in a year I have come a long way. I know how intimidating a 50 mile ride can be when you are starting out. But I also know how much fun it actually is to do it!.... and you can do it!

So if anyone is thinking about coming along for your first ride.... do it!!!!! Don't for a second worry about holding anyone up!


----------



## goo_mason (19 Aug 2009)

You'd need to lose some height and about half of your body mass to be a little mountain goat like our HLaB 

Just so long as we don't see the legendary white roadie and decide to wind him up by overtaking him uphill, we'll probably be going at a reasonably sedate pace.  We need to be able to have enough breath to keep up the steady flow of funny banter, after all.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2009)

I haven´t booked a flight or registered with the organisers yet!

Not 100% I can make it, but I´ll need a bike to borrow if I can make it over, which I´d really like to do, after the fun and success of last year´s!


----------



## Coco (19 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That sounds like a challenge! ;0)



Ok. Want to meet at Glasgow Green and just head to the Sarrie Heid?


----------



## magnatom (19 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I haven´t booked a flight or registered with the organisers yet!
> 
> Not 100% I can make it, but I´ll need a bike to borrow if I can make it over, which I´d really like to do, after the fun and success of last year´s!


i

As a last resort you could have my hybrid, but that is a last resort!


The bed is already made and waiting!  (Actually, it's made for a friend who is visiting from Ireland this weekend but we promise to wash the bed clothes before you come...maybe! )


----------



## MrRidley (19 Aug 2009)

If it's a nice day and i take the new bike you could have my hybrid.


----------



## magnatom (19 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If it's a nice day and i take the new bike you could have my hybrid.



Your a bit shorter than me aren't you bhoyjim? If so the bike might be a bit small for Dayvo. He's a few inches taller than me.


----------



## MrRidley (19 Aug 2009)

I'm 5'10 and it's a 19in frame, but if he's taller you could be right.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If it's a nice day and i take the new bike you could have my hybrid.



Thanks for the offer, bhoyjim!

I´m 6´1 so it should be OK, as long as I can adjust the saddle height. It´s only a 4-5 hour ride, so I shouldn´t be too deformed afterwards! 

Does it have SPD pedals? Otherwise I can bring some with me (still don´t know 100% if I´m coming, but I hope to).


----------



## MrRidley (20 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Thanks for the offer, bhoyjim!
> 
> I´m 6´1 so it should be OK, as long as I can adjust the saddle height. It´s only a 4-5 hour ride, so I shouldn´t be too deformed afterwards!
> 
> Does it have SPD pedals? Otherwise I can bring some with me (still don´t know 100% if I´m coming, but I hope to).



Dayvo perhaps i should mention if it's wet i'll have to use it myself as i dont have gaurds for the new bike yet, size wise, there's not much more the saddle can go up and i dont have spd pedals, there's a piccy of bike in my homepage so you can have a look and see.


----------



## SuziQ (22 Aug 2009)

Hey folks,

I signed up for this on Monday but have not been on a bike for years.

I started my training on Tuesday night and today I managed about 22 miles in 4 hours with a few stops to take on fluid and food.

Still 3 weeks to go but using a mountain bike and wondering whether I should be buying a lightweight hybrid?

Any training tips would be very welcome?

Should I be out everyday training? The website says 5 times but I don't think that is realistic, I saw the wee 5 year old flying on his bike on You Tube, he is about twice as fast as me.


----------



## goo_mason (22 Aug 2009)

SuziQ said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I signed up for this on Monday but have not been on a bike for years.
> 
> ...



Well, quite a few of us hadn't done anything more than a max of about 10 miles at any one go before last year, although fitness-wise we were regular commuters of a year or two's standing. Mind you, a couple of girls from my work did it without having been on a bike since they were kids, so that tells you how much training some people need to put in.

A lighter hybrid might be easier, but there were hundreds if not a thousand plus folks on MTBs (there was even a guy in a rickshaw, a few BMXs, a Chopper, a hand-powered recumbent etc etc) so it's possible to do it on any bike.

I'd say that you've made a great start. As long as you feel comfortable on the bike, and are managing to do some semi-regular rides beforehand, you'll do it no probs.

Want to join us for the day ? We're a completely mixed-ability bunch and it's great fun to ride with a group of folks. All CC folks welcome


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Aug 2009)

SuziQ said:


> Any training tips would be very welcome?



Stick some smooth tyres on your bike and pump them up hard, that'll help. If you go out as often as you can between now and the ride you'll be fine. There are lots of stops which helps. Where do you live? You're welcome to come out to play with us if you like :0)


----------



## HJ (23 Aug 2009)

SuziQ said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I signed up for this on Monday but have not been on a bike for years.
> 
> ...



Training tip: join us on the next Central Scotland CC Ride...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2009)

Hi,

New to the site today and looking for to PfS on 13.09.09.

Anyone from West Lothian going to do this and looking for a lift from Livi area to Glasgow ?

Done the GDBA canal run earlier this year and found it quite a good day out, if a little wet though and also did LEPRA Edinburgh to St Andrews.

Looking forward to being part of 7k+ riders on the road to Edina !


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the site today and looking for to PfS on 13.09.09.
> 
> ...



Welcome, HonestMan1910!



Look out for us in our CC jerseys and give us a wave (or why not ride with us ?)


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2009)

> Look out for us in our CC jerseys and give us a wave (or why not ride with us ?)



Sounds like a good idea GM, have done the previous 2 rides solo and looking for somebody to share the work with me now.

how are you guys getting tothe land of the unwashed and what time do you intend to set off ?

HM1910


----------



## magnatom (24 Aug 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Sounds like a good idea GM, have done the previous 2 rides solo and looking for somebody to share the work with me now.
> 
> how are you guys getting tothe land of the unwashed and what time do you intend to set off ?
> 
> HM1910




Land of the unwashed! Your not riding with me! 

I don't think we have set a time yet. Not too early, not too late. Something like that I expect.


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2009)

Well, I got my t-shirt & numbers today - so perhaps it's time to start thinking about the start time. I'm going to aim to get the bus at around 7am, which should get me in at 8.00 or shortly after. How about we aim to meet up between 8.30 - 8.45'ish with the aim of setting off around 9am ?

Same place as last time ? Magnatom will know the name place & will have to remind us all


----------



## ACS (24 Aug 2009)

GM

Im on the bus as well so if I aim for 7 am as well, jobs a good 'un


----------



## marooncat (24 Aug 2009)

I was sure someone asked this earlier in the thread but I can not find it now so here goes a repeat question.

I am aiming to take as little with me on the bike as I can, I really notice the difference when I am out at the weekend without my pannier so really do not want to take that. I have a saddle bag which has tools/couple of inner tubes in it and I can should be able to fit a snack bar or two in there. Is there anything else that I should take with me (obviously waterproof unless we get summer again, but if I am not wearing that I can attach that to either me or the bike.)


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> I was sure someone asked this earlier in the thread but I can not find it now so here goes a repeat question.
> 
> I am aiming to take as little with me on the bike as I can, I really notice the difference when I am out at the weekend without my pannier so really do not want to take that. I have a saddle bag which has tools/couple of inner tubes in it and I can should be able to fit a snack bar or two in there. Is there anything else that I should take with me (obviously waterproof unless we get summer again, but if I am not wearing that I can attach that to either me or the bike.)



So long as you have your repair kit and a waterproof, you'll be fine. There are plenty of free snacks to stock up on. You might also want to take some cash for the cakes that the local WI sell at the second stop, and maybe a camera to capture some shots of the day. Oh, and sun cream in case it's as nice as last year (I got sunburn!)

Last year I carried a small Deuter backpack, and might well do so again this year. It's a bit of a pain, but it takes care of the waterproof, camera, mobile & money.

(P.S Don't forget your autograph book in case you meet the famous Magnatom )


----------



## magnatom (24 Aug 2009)

Got my pack today as well. It was in Glasgow Green we met, by the big monument. I'll get a google map up, when I get a chance.

I took a rucksack last year. This year I will have a saddle bag and whatever I can carry in my jersey pockets (oh and 2 waterbottles....goo?!). 

I find the more I cycle the less I carry.

Looking forward to this now! 


(P.S. I'll have to remember to bring a pen for the autographs...)


----------



## ACS (24 Aug 2009)

I am drifting towards the dark side. 

I bought a Carradice Barley which I have been know to throw in all kinds of miscellaneous 'stuff'


Normal essentials plus sunglasses and buff. A lot depends on the weather forcast and the wind direction.


----------



## Mr Pig (24 Aug 2009)

I got a fright tonight. On Saturday about eight or nine of us are going up to Calendar for an off road blast. I've not been out much for the past three weeks, other than cycling to work and the odd hour here and there. Tonight I went around the transmitters, a run I've done dozens of times, only about thirteen miles but really brutal hills. Man I was struggling! It's years since it's been that hard. 

My legs were fine but I had no speed, really slow up the hills and my back was killing me! Bit worried about Saturday now and wondering if I'd make PFS! Three weeks, I'll need to hammer the bike every day and it should be ok I think. It's surprising how fast you get really crap when you don't keep working.


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> Got my pack today as well. It was in Glasgow Green we met, by the big monument. I'll get a google map up, when I get a chance.
> 
> I took a rucksack last year. This year I will have a saddle bag and whatever I can carry in my jersey pockets (oh and 2 waterbottles....goo?!).
> 
> ...



No camera this year ?  Mind you, since we're STILL waiting to see last year's footage....


----------



## ACS (24 Aug 2009)

If Mags is bringing his camera I'll make sure I do my hair this time but I'm not shaving my legs for no one


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> No camera this year ?  Mind you, since we're STILL waiting to see last year's footage....



Yes where is the vid from last year?? Why the censorship, did your wife see it Mags???


----------



## Mr Pig (24 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> I took a rucksack last year. This year I will have a saddle bag and whatever I can carry in my jersey pockets (oh and 2 waterbottles....goo?!)



I never take a rucksack, other than to work. 

On the PFS there are so many stops you hardly need to carry anything. You certainly don't need two bottles as you can fill up at the stops. They all have bananas and chocolate biscuits too, then you get your pasta at Linlithgow, so you don't really need to carry any food. I took some in a carrier bag clipped to the bars though, then you can bin the bag when it's eaten.


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2009)

Yes never carry a bottle, get Goo to carry it for you...


----------



## goo_mason (24 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I never take a rucksack, other than to work.
> 
> On the PFS there are so many stops you hardly need to carry anything. You certainly don't need two bottles as you can fill up at the stops. They all have bananas and chocolate biscuits too, then you get your pasta at Linlithgow, so you don't really need to carry any food. I took some in a carrier bag clipped to the bars though, then you can bin the bag when it's eaten.



You're almost talking me into it - my first 'light' ride. If I can squeeze my mobile into my saddlebag, I might just manage it. The camera should hopefully fit into my back pocket and not fall out.... Rainwear might be another matter though.


----------



## Mr Pig (24 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> You're almost talking me into it - my first 'light' ride.



Well I've done it three times and never carried a bag or anything in my pockets, my Gortex top doesn't have any ;0) Wrap your phone in a poly bag in case it rains and stick it in your saddle bag. A little food in a poly bag tied around the bars. What else do you need? 

Rainwear? Just get wet! We got soaked through two years ago, for the whole day, but when you're peddling you keep warm enough. And that was exceptional. Even if it does rain it's not likely to rain non stop all day! If you wear the right stuff you only need what you've got on.


----------



## goo_mason (25 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Well I've done it three times and never carried a bag or anything in my pockets, my Gortex top doesn't have any ;0) Wrap your phone in a poly bag in case it rains and stick it in your saddle bag. A little food in a poly bag tied around the bars. What else do you need?
> 
> Rainwear? Just get wet! We got soaked through two years ago, for the whole day, but when you're peddling you keep warm enough. And that was exceptional. Even if it does rain it's not likely to rain non stop all day! If you wear the right stuff you only need what you've got on.



Suppose so. I never wear a rain jacket unless it's the depth of winter and sheeting. The rest of the year I just get wet; just wasn't sure how 50+ miles in the wet might be if it rained all day though; but since I sweat like a pig I doubt I'd notice !!


----------



## marooncat (25 Aug 2009)

What bothers me about getting wet is the bus ride back to Glasgow getting cold 

Anyhow another silly question, do I need to take a lock for my bike for the food stops, bearing in mind I am going to be on my own, or do people tend to just park up and trust others?


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> What bothers me about getting wet is the bus ride back to Glasgow getting cold
> 
> Anyhow another silly question, do I need to take a lock for my bike for the food stops, bearing in mind I am going to be on my own, or do people tend to just park up and trust others?




I wouldn't bother about a lock. There are so many people around and so many bikes, you should be fine. You can keep your bike close anyway.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> What bothers me about getting wet is the bus ride back to Glasgow getting cold
> 
> Anyhow another silly question, do I need to take a lock for my bike for the food stops, bearing in mind I am going to be on my own, or do people tend to just park up and trust others?


Just park your bike next to someone's super-bling-carbonfibre-most-desireable-ever and yours will be OK 
.

.

.

.

.

Then take your pick when you leave


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

This is the place where we met last year. Huge great monument thingy. There is a smaller one so don't get confused!

So as goo has suggested, we should aim to meet here at 8:30am. We will wait for stragglers until 8:45am and then make our way to the start with the aim of starting at 9am. 

Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## Coco (25 Aug 2009)

I think* the smaller one is away now, just a bare patch in the ground.




*This is quite worrying because I cycled past the big one about 2 hours ago


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> I think* the smaller one is away now, just a bare patch in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In fact I can just about make you out in the picture....


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> I think* the smaller one is away now, just a bare patch in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it was the smaller one you went past  ..... and the BIG one is awa'.

Just a thought


----------



## Coco (25 Aug 2009)

Lol


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> What bothers me about getting wet is the bus ride back to Glasgow getting cold
> 
> Anyhow another silly question, do I need to take a lock for my bike for the food stops, bearing in mind I am going to be on my own, or do people tend to just park up and trust others?



Not for the food stops, maybe for the pub afterwards, but even then it is not really necessary as we can always use magnatom bike as a decoy...


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> This is the place where we met last year. Huge great monument thingy. There is a smaller one so don't get confused!...



It was easy to find last year as it was surrounded by portoloos...


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

I've had a quick search of photos from last years even. Here is one where you can see we are all working hard! 








Notice that we discovered a new use for bikes...bun holders!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Aug 2009)

Is that the CC jersey that is being worn ?

Will look out for you guys at the monument.

HM1910


----------



## magnatom (25 Aug 2009)

It is indeed. 

A video is following shortly.....


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Aug 2009)

marooncat said:


> do I need to take a lock for my bike for the food stops



I never have. There are bikes everywhere, piles of them. I suppose it's not impossible that some deadbeat might take one but I'm not lugging a lock around just in case.


----------



## marooncat (25 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the replies about the lock, that is what I had assumed and given my bike did not exactly come out of the "high" price range to say the least I doubt anyone would be interested in taking it


----------



## goo_mason (25 Aug 2009)

We didn't even need to lock the bikes up at the pub as we were sitting outside beside them since it was a lovely day


----------



## SuziQ (26 Aug 2009)

Hey guys,

Going to take your advice and get some smoother tyres, hopefully make me go that little bit faster.

How long did it take you guys last year?

I live in Perthshire and cycling with a friend from Dundee. Will look out for you guys in your CC tops.


----------



## magnatom (27 Aug 2009)

[Cinematic voice/]

*It's been an epic in the making.....

Much time has passed....

Until now it has only live in the memory of the brave few who dared to rise to the challenge (OK about 5000 last year)....

Now the time has come for the TRUTH....

Pedal For Scotland 2008....

The very, very short movie....


Staring:

A Red light Jumper or two (OK the police had waved us through)....

The White Roadie....He takes no prisoners!

And a special guest appearance by:

The Ambulance Dodger!


Rate R18!* 

[/Cinematic voice]

Coming NOW to a computer in front of you.


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2009)

There was plenty of room ;-)


----------



## magnatom (27 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> There was plenty of room ;-)


What the video doesn't show is that it's light were flashing!


----------



## goo_mason (27 Aug 2009)

Arghh!!

I'll have to wait until tonight so I can see it (no access to YouTube at work). Have to admit I'm looking forward to seeing the legendary White Roadie again. Annoying him by overtaking him on every hill was hilarious; the look of anger on his face as he tried to get a lead over us on every downhill was priceless


----------



## magnatom (27 Aug 2009)

I didn't catch his face, but you do get to see some of the cat and mouse.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2009)

Funny, seeing the big white racer, I was still giving him the ´self-gratification artist´sign whilst sat at my PC!


----------



## magnatom (27 Aug 2009)

I hope he is there this year. With all the extra training I've been doing...

Any idea if you will make it yet Dayvo?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2009)

I really would like to come over, Mags!

I´ll ask for time off tomorrow (tis only a day) and I´ll need to borrow a bike (any bike - seeing as that toddler did his ride on a _toy_ bike!). 

My flight back to Oslo would be VERY early on the Monday and I don´t want to inconvenience you more than is absolutely necessary. 

I´m happy to get a bus into Glasgow from the airport, and an early morning bus/taxi back to the airport on Monday.

And I haven´t registered with the organisers yet, either,; but possibly I could register using your address!

I´ll know a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Pig (27 Aug 2009)

SuziQ said:


> Going to take your advice and get some smoother tyres.



I've used Specialized Nimbus Armadillo for years. Roll fast, still enough tread for tow-paths and virtually impossible to puncture. If you never go in the mud they're all you'll ever need.


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

SuziQ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Going to take your advice and get some smoother tyres, hopefully make me go that little bit faster.
> 
> ...



Last year I was riding for 4 hours 21 minutes, that doesn't include the time spent at the feed stops, I was averaging 21.2Km/h (13.2mph). This year will a shorter course, probably be a wee bit quicker as there will be closed roads and fewer bottlenecks...


----------



## Mr Pig (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> probably be a wee bit quicker as there will be closed roads and fewer bottlenecks...



What bottlenecks? I don't remember getting slowed down anywhere. 

The first year I did it they took you along Princes Street in Edinburgh, I was so hyped up about nearly being finished that I pretty much ignored all traffic lights, most of the traffic and just blasted through. That year I did in about three-and-a-half hours I think, not counting stops. A couple of years ago, in the rain, it took all flippin day! Felt like it anyway.


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> Now the time has come for the TRUTH....
> 
> Pedal For Scotland 2008....
> 
> ...



That was fun to watch, is see this is the censored version, the bit from the cycle path is missing (along with the real reason we didn't stop at Mr Pigs house). 

Watching the start I was wondering who was the bloody fool carrying the huge pannier, then when got along side, I realised it was me. Nothing like carrying extra weight to make things harder!

As for the ambulance if you look carefully, just before it goes out of frame, you can see the lights are flashing...


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> What bottlenecks? I don't remember getting slowed down anywhere...



Last year when they sent us down the cycle path by your place there were big bottlenecks at both ends, we had to stand and wait! 

Won't happen this year see as the cycle path is no more...


----------



## Mr Pig (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Last year when they sent us down the cycle path by your place there were big bottlenecks at both ends, we had to stand and wait!



Well, I did tell you not to go that way ;0)


----------



## goo_mason (27 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Funny, seeing the big white racer, I was still giving him the ´self-gratification artist´sign whilst sat at my PC!



It made me chuckle quite a bit, that. He REALLY didn't like us overtaking him.

Strange to see myself riding my bike. I've never actually SEEN myself doing that before!


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Well, I did tell you not to go that way ;0)



Magnatom was in the lead at the time and was more interested in following, well lets just say she was cut out of the video...


----------



## Mr Pig (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Magnatom was in the lead and was more interested in following, well lets just say she was cut out of the video...



Ah. Butt-notised.


----------



## goo_mason (27 Aug 2009)

I think Dayvo & I got the best spot of butt-nosis towards the end. There was a blond, pig-tailed stunner ahead of us with see-through shorts on. Her lovely lacy knickers had us totally mesmerised for quite a while...


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I think Dayvo & I got the best spot of butt-nosis towards the end. There was a blond, pig-tailed stunner ahead of us with see-through shorts on. Her lovely *lacy knickers* had us totally mesmerised for quite a while...



 Yeah, I vaguely remember!


----------



## Coco (27 Aug 2009)

SuziQ, I think the moral of the story is to wear lacy knickers. Guaranteed to finish ahead of the CC boys. 


And that was close.


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, I vaguely remember!



Yes the memory does tend to go at your age...


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> [Cinematic voice/]
> 
> It's been an epic in the making.....
> 
> ...



It has been a year in the making editing and it doesn't even get to the lunch stop. Where is the rest??


----------



## Ranger (1 Sep 2009)

On my commute today I noticed that the road between Kirkliston and Cramond looks like it will be closed to traffic for the day


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2009)

Ranger said:


> On my commute today I noticed that the road between Kirkliston and Cramond looks like it will be closed to traffic for the day


Be prepared then for some nimby to put down carpet tacks on the road!


----------



## pickup1980 (1 Sep 2009)

this is my first big outing on my bike 
looking foward to the *atmosphere*.
found this site looking up about the day look's like a good site


----------



## marooncat (1 Sep 2009)

Welcome Pickup... this will be my first "event" also, infact will be well over double the distance I have done before!!

This is assuming I don't wimp out between now and then


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 

I'm sure you'll be welcome to join up with the CC team for PfS (usually led by the nationally-famous MAGNATOM . There's a link, earlier in the thread, to the meeting point on Glasgow Green - it'll be the place where 2,000 people, from 800 teams, have all arranged to meet each other ....


----------



## goo_mason (1 Sep 2009)

Welcome pickup1980! 

Keep your eyes peeled for the CycleChat jerseys, give us a wave or even join us for all or part of the ride! Last year 50 miles was 5 times the distance a few of us had ever managed in one go, so don't worry about the miles. There are so many food stops that you'll be in Edinburgh before you realise that there's not another one to come...


----------



## goo_mason (1 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> pickup1980
> 
> I'm sure you'll be welcome to join up with the CC team for PfS (usually led by the nationally-famous MAGNATOM . There's a link, earlier in the thread, to the meeting point on Glasgow Green - it'll be the place where 2,000 people, from 800 teams, have all arranged to meet each other ....



It's actually where 2000 people come to spend a penny (it's ringed with Portaloos)!


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> pickup1980
> 
> I'm sure you'll be welcome to join up with the CC team for PfS (usually led by the nationally-famous MAGNATOM . There's a link, earlier in the thread, to the meeting point on Glasgow Green - it'll be the place where 2,000 people, from 800 teams, have all arranged to meet each other ....



 The legend is definitely bigger than the man (and it is a pretty small legend!)

Welcome pickup1980. It doesn't matter if you have one post or 10,000 posts. Your now a Cyclechatter and it would be great to have another member on the ride!


----------



## Mr Pig (1 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> this is my first big outing, looking foward to the *atmosphere*.



That's what makes it, you're never alone and there is always someone slower than you! ;0) 

Welcome to the forum. Having thousands of cyclist all around you helps keep you going, there is always something to see, people to say hi to. Try to get out maybe three times a week between now and the ride, maybe fifteen mile rides and as many hills as you can find. On the day eat chocolate, bananas and power drinks and you'll be fine :0)


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> pickup1980
> 
> I'm sure you'll be welcome to join up with the CC team for PfS (usually led by the nationallyworld-famous MAGNATOM . There's a link, earlier in the thread, to the meeting point on Glasgow Green - it'll be the place where 2,000 people, from 800 teams, have all arranged to meet each other ....



Corrected that for you, well he is (in his heid)... 

Oddly enough, last year we expected there to be lots of other teams meeting up at the same place on Glasgow Green, but there weren't and it was really easy to find each other. Which was just as well as at that stage none of us had ever met before...


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you folks, but I'll not be present at this year's PfS! 

Combination of work, tight deadlines and silly flight prices will keep me here in Norway instead of enjoying myself in your company! 

2010 maybe! 

But have fun, and I look forward to seeing Mag's 2009 video next August!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry to disappoint you folks, but I'll not be present at this year's PfS!
> 
> Combination of work, tight deadlines and silly flight prices will keep me here in Norway instead of enjoying myself in your company!
> 
> ...


Now that's a shame - I even have the pedals oiled up for you 

Still, I'm sure there are some good rides in Noroway (o'er the foam) - Scottish literary reference there


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2009)

Keep them oiled for next year (the pedals, not the CC peloton!)

See you next year! 

Here's a wee road to have a pootle on!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Here's a wee road to have a pootle on!



Looks a scary descent


----------



## pickup1980 (2 Sep 2009)

thanks realy looking foward to the day out


----------



## goo_mason (2 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry to disappoint you folks, but I'll not be present at this year's PfS!
> 
> Combination of work, tight deadlines and silly flight prices will keep me here in Norway instead of enjoying myself in your company!
> 
> ...



*** sobs quietly ***

(not for the lack of Dayvo, but for the loss of the person who was going to cough up for the first round in the pub afterwards... )


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> *** sobs quietly ***
> 
> (not for the lack of Dayvo, but for the loss of the person who was going to cough up for the first round in the pub afterwards... )





I´ll make up for it next year! I promise (and I haven´t got my fingers crossed behind my back!)


----------



## goo_mason (2 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> I´ll make up for it next year! I promise (and I haven´t got my fingers crossed behind my back!)



Send the money over to Mags for this year, so he can flounce up to the bar and look like he's being generous with his own money.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (2 Sep 2009)

Was on the road down to Kirkliston tonight and noticed the signs going up toadvise other road users of possible delays due to PdF on 13.09.09, getting excited now !


----------



## magnatom (3 Sep 2009)

That's a shame Dayvo . I was looking forward to leaving you in my dust this year .

Truth be told I am on me hols now (visiting relatives, down south), so I won't have been on my bike for two weeks by the time PfS comes around. So I'm looking forward to the CC peleton carrying me around the course!


----------



## HJ (3 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> That's a shame Dayvo . I was looking forward to leaving you in my dust this year .
> 
> Truth be told I am on me hols now (visiting relatives, down south), so I won't have been on my bike for two weeks by the time PfS comes around. So *I'm looking forward to the CC peleton carrying me around the course!*



What, Again!!


----------



## goo_mason (3 Sep 2009)

I take it there's no Tete this year either? He doesn't seem to have been around on CC for quite a while, which is a real shame.


----------



## Mr Pig (4 Sep 2009)

I got a Cycling Scotland News through today and I see that Danny McAskill will be doing a stunt show at the end of the PFS ride.


----------



## goo_mason (5 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I got a Cycling Scotland News through today and I see that Danny McAskill will be doing a stunt show at the end of the PFS ride.



He & his team did one last year too at the finish - it was just that no-one knew who he ws back then. He'll have a deservedly bigger audience this year, I'm sure!


----------



## Mr Pig (5 Sep 2009)

I didn't do it last year and to be honest I usually just want to get into a car and go home by the end.


----------



## goo_mason (5 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I didn't do it last year and to be honest I usually just want to get into a car and go home by the end.



We just wanted to get along the road to the pub for a well-deserved pint or two last year!


----------



## Mr Pig (5 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> We just wanted to get along the road to the pub for a well-deserved pint or two last year!



I just want to get home and crash, in that order ;0) 

Looks like it might just be me joining you this year. My mate's not up for it. Usually the other way around, he's always bending my ear about this 100mile ride he does each year. Unless the weather is similar to today, in which case I'm staying home ;0) Out for a couple of hours this morning but it really isn't big fun cycling in a cold, wet headwind.


----------



## viniga (6 Sep 2009)

I've signed up for this. PfS was the first cycling event I ever did (last year) and I really enjoyed it. I'm going to try and beat last years time though so I haven't signed up as part of CC. Might see some of you along the way.

Viniga


----------



## HJ (6 Sep 2009)

You are welcome to come and join us, it should be a social ride...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> You are welcome to come and join us, it *should b*e a social ride...



Yeah, _should be_, but what _will_ it be?


----------



## Mr Pig (6 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> You are welcome to come and join us, it should be a social ride...



Someone said that everyone is going to ride together but I don't see how you can do that. Roadies are so much faster than everyone else and then you've got those who've not done much cycling who'll be slower again. It's a nice idea but...


----------



## pickup1980 (6 Sep 2009)

is there any famous people doing the cycle


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> is there any famouse people doing the cycle



Mr Pig! The famous grouse!


----------



## goo_mason (6 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Someone said that everyone is going to ride together but I don't see how you can do that. Roadies are so much faster than everyone else and then you've got those who've not done much cycling who'll be slower again. It's a nice idea but...



We managed it last year, even with H"lance armstrong"B (always wondered what the "la" stood for!).

The CC Central Scotland rides have been the same - social rides. Yes, some may have a bit of a blast of speed every now and again for fun and get ahead, but no-one's left behind. Those who get too far ahead alway stop and wait for the rest to catch up.


----------



## Mr Pig (6 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> We managed it last year, no-one's left behind.



That's very good, I'll try not to keep everyone waiting ;0) Must be hard for a roadie going that slow.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That's very good, I'll try not to keep everyone waiting ;0) Must be hard for a roadie going that slow.



I'm a commuter that bought a road bike last April. I'm not exactly speedy (especially compared to others), especially since I'm not far off 16st


----------



## Mr Pig (6 Sep 2009)

One of the cool things about it is that there are so many riders that there's always someone slower than you! ;0)


----------



## just jim (6 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> is there any famous people doing the cycle



Dunno if he's riding it but Danny MacAskill will be doing his thing in Victora Park.


----------



## Theseus (6 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That's very good, I'll try not to keep everyone waiting ;0) Must be hard for a roadie going that slow.



You probably won't be keeping me and my 10yo waiting.


----------



## JiMBR (7 Sep 2009)

This is my first ever event....can't wait!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (7 Sep 2009)

Good luck Jim and enjoy the day


----------



## WillieBelong (7 Sep 2009)

first event for me in 10 years plus i think, since doing the bobath secc to loch lomond on my bmx 3 years in a row, plastic saddle the lot haha


----------



## JiMBR (7 Sep 2009)

Read all the posts in the thread...looking forward to it even more now!

Once the seasoned riders from my work team leave me in their wake, I'll be sure to look out for you guys for a bit of friendly banter.

There sure are some 'characters' on here


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Sep 2009)

WillieBelong said:


> ...since doing the bobath secc to loch lomond on my bmx...



I saw a few kids starting the PFS on BMX bikes years ago. I can't imagine they made it to the end. Respect for going further than the end of the street on one. No hang on, you did it three times! That's just plain stupid! ;0)


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Sep 2009)

JiMBR said:


> There sure are some 'characters' on here



I'm not really a pig and Goo is not sticky at all.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2009)

Year before last - when it rained BIG TIME - just after I came up Hawe's Brae in S Q'ferry, I came across a youth (17-ish), wearing cotton t-shirt, football shorts and trainers, soaked to the bones, who asked 'how much further ?' He wasseemed quite happy and had certainly done all the way thus far on his BMX bike, which looked tiny compared to him. Chapeau, I say  ......

.

.

.... or come and take him away


----------



## goo_mason (7 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I saw a few kids starting the PFS on BMX bikes years ago. I can't imagine they made it to the end. Respect for going further than the end of the street on one. No hang on, you did it three times! That's just plain stupid! ;0)



We saw people finish on BMXs, a Raleigh Chopper, a rickshaw etc etc last year. Not to mention the wee 5yr-old boy who did the whole thing pedalling like the clappers on his wee bike. Here's his video as he nears the finish.


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> I came across a youth (17-ish), wearing cotton t-shirt, football shorts and trainers, soaked to the bones,



It didn't matter what you were wearing that year, you were soaked to the skin anyway! Pretty bleak here today, you'd better play for a nicer day for the ride!



> Not to mention the wee 5yr-old boy who did the whole thing pedalling like the clappers



That little kid's fantastic! :0) Hat's off. I've often thought about making my kids do it but I worried about them making it...


----------



## JiMBR (8 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> It didn't matter what you were wearing that year, you were soaked to the skin anyway! Pretty bleak here today, you'd better play for a nicer day for the ride!



The forecast looks good...but I just don't trust those smug Met Office B*stards!


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Sep 2009)

JiMBR said:


> The forecast looks good



So we're screwed then? Or rather you are! I'll waive out the window as you pass ;0)


----------



## goo_mason (8 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> So we're screwed then? Or rather you are! I'll waive out the window as you pass ;0)



Well, last year you were so convinced we'd get wet that you bet us all a Ferrari (or was it a Porsche?) if we got to Edinburgh without getting caught in rain. We're still waiting for our cars... 

I think we need the definitive forecast once again - what does Magnatom's Knee (TM) say about the upcoming weekend weather?


----------



## saintraymondo (8 Sep 2009)

Hi All, doing this for first time.
team of 4, one has dropped out, any one want a space and tee shirt ? ( were from East Kilbride)


----------



## Ranger (8 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Not to mention the wee 5yr-old boy who did the whole thing pedalling like the clappers on his wee bike. Here's his video as he nears the finish.



Oh great, now it looks like I'll be struggling to keep up with a 6 year old


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Well, last year you were so convinced we'd get wet that you bet us all a Ferrari



I hadn't forgotten about that. I still have your work address...


----------



## alp1950 (8 Sep 2009)

It is difficult to tell from the website but can anyone tell me what time the ride starts? With that many riders is the start staggered, or is it just turn up & start?


----------



## HJ (8 Sep 2009)

As I remember it from last year, it is pretty much turn up and join the end of the que for the start...


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> As I remember it from last year, it is pretty much turn up and join the end of the que for the start...



Are we not all meeting up anyway? I've mailed to check I can register on the day, if not I'm scuppered! ;0)


----------



## Jab64000 (9 Sep 2009)

HI There Saintraymondo- I have just realised this is on this weekend - thinking about doing it. I did it a few years ago when it was from Edinburgh to Glasgow, but it was not really that nice weather. Who is in your team and more importantly what age and how fit are you lot ?


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Sep 2009)

Jab64000 said:


> I did it a few years ago when it was from Edinburgh to Glasgow, but it was not really that nice weather.



Massive understatement! Not only was it wet but blowing a gale in the wrong direction! I didn't do it that year and felt very sorry for you guys. It was a stupid idea, the prevailing wind is usually towards the east.


----------



## saintraymondo (9 Sep 2009)

Jab64000 said:


> HI There Saintraymondo- I have just realised this is on this weekend - thinking about doing it. I did it a few years ago when it was from Edinburgh to Glasgow, but it was not really that nice weather. Who is in your team and more importantly what age and how fit are you lot ?



Hi, some details,
Team, Buckfast wheelers ( old joke )
Age, 48 x2 . 17 x1 
Hope to leave to 7.30am 
Fitness  well I am 6ft 5 in and 20 stone 
, but will do it in arround 5 to 6
Bikes we will be using
1 revolution tourer
1 hybrid
1 road bike
Heve just got a fixed/single bike , but dont know about the hills
I will be getting dropped off and picked up in my van with seats , so if you stay local I can pick you and bike up and drop you off.


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Sep 2009)

saintraymondo said:


> Have just got a fixed/single bike , but dont know about the hills.



Not that bad but I wouldn't like to do them with one gear!


----------



## Theseus (9 Sep 2009)

I dunno, I rode the Embra to St Andrews on a fixed and am thinking of riding this fixed as well. However since I will be with No1 child I will probably ride the hybrid & carry a couple of panniers.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2009)

Touche said:


> I dunno, I rode the Embra to St Andrews on a fixed and am thinking of riding this fixed as well. However since I will be with No1 child I will probably ride the hybrid & carry a couple of panniers.


_All_ the way ?


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Are we not all meeting up anyway? I've mailed to check I can register on the day, if not I'm scuppered! ;0)



Mr P, did they confirm if you can?


----------



## Theseus (9 Sep 2009)

Technically, no.

No shame in getting off and pushing up the steep ones. The majority of hills I came across could be ridden up.

ETA: response to Scoosh, not LFG


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Mr P, did they confirm if you can?



Yes. You can register from 7.30am on. My mate registered on the day a couple of years ago, only took a few minutes.


----------



## ACS (10 Sep 2009)

Because I am too lazy to read back, I know the meeting place but can someone remind me of the gathering time.

Cheers


----------



## saintraymondo (10 Sep 2009)

Does anyone know if you actually need to start at the offical location( Glasgow green) ie, do you need to log in before starting.

I am registered , have my number etc but was thinking of starting at home ( EK) and then meeting a mate at his house en route , he stays on Edinburgh road so it is on the official route.
Cheers


----------



## goo_mason (10 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Because I am too lazy to read back, I know the meeting place but can someone remind me of the gathering time.
> 
> Cheers



Even I'd forgotten - and I suggested the times! However, by the power of the Thread Search I've found that I said that we should aim to meet up at 8.30 - 8.45'ish by the big monument ringed by Portaloos, with the aim of setting off around 9am.

I've also taken the time to go back and see who's going to be riding in the CC peloton:

Me
Magnatom
HJ
BhoyJim
Mr Pig
Satan's Budgie
Coco
HonestMan1910
Scoosh (I think)

Please reply and add yourself to the list if you plan on joining us. Once we have a firmed-up list, we can PM a couple of contact numbers so that we can get in touch on the day if anyone's late / had a change of plans.


----------



## Ranger (10 Sep 2009)

I'll be there as well


----------



## HonestMan1910 (10 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Even I'd forgotten - and I suggested the times! However, by the power of the Thread Search I've found that I said that we should aim to meet up at 8.30 - 8.45'ish by the big monument ringed by Portaloos, with the aim of setting off around 9am.
> 
> I've also taken the time to go back and see who's going to be riding in the CC peloton:
> 
> ...



Goo, not sure if Marooncat will also ride in this peleton, I am picking her up in Seafield and taking her to the land of the Weege.


----------



## marooncat (10 Sep 2009)

I will be around to say hi at the start but I am prob end up cycle on my own but will see what happens. Will aim to start with you guys but you will most likely find after a few miles I have disappeared far behind you


----------



## Theseus (10 Sep 2009)

You can add me and a my No.1 daughter. Also expect Simon Brooke, but as we have a 10yo we will probably make our own pace.


----------



## Mr Pig (10 Sep 2009)

What's a peleton? Is that just a swanky name for a bike ride?


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2009)

Just in case I don´t get the chance to get on the forum before Sunday, I´d like to wish you all the very best and have a great time! 

Remember it not´s a race (even though I was first of the CC crew over the finishing line last year ) and eat and drink as much as you can at the feed stations.

And someone put a pump in the Big White Racer´s wheel! 

I´ll be there next year!


----------



## lazyfatgit (10 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> What's a peleton? Is that just a swanky name for a bike ride?



In pig parlance I think its a drove, herd or sounder


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2009)

None of the Scoosh family is doing PfS this year.

Have fun, enjoy it and don't leave anyone behind ......


----------



## magnatom (10 Sep 2009)

Sorry for my silence, but I have been on holiday for the last week and a half so access to the interweb has been limited. 

I've not been on the bike for 2 weeks now, so I won't be happy if anyone sets a Tour of Britian pace...

Really looking forward to this, especially as my right knee has pre-booked a good days weather. Not too hot, not too cool, no rain and some lovely sunshine (my knee may have had a peek at Metcheck). 

So I'll be at the monument at about 8:30am having cycled from my house (only about 7 miles). 

I'm looking forward to plenty of banter, a little bit of cycling, a lot of food and a good few laughs.....oh and a beer or two at the end.


----------



## goo_mason (10 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sorry for my silence, but I have been on holiday for the last week and a half so access to the interweb has been limited.
> 
> I've not been on the bike for 2 weeks now, so I won't be happy if anyone sets a Tour of Britian pace...
> 
> ...



My twingeing back had a sneaky look at Metcheck today and it's looking like fine cycling weather for Sunday. I can bring my camera for a few team snaps then :-)

I'd better start investigating how many spares plus phone, camera and cash I can jam into my little saddlebag.....


----------



## magnatom (10 Sep 2009)

No rucksack for me this year and no helmet camera! I've learned the benefits of travelling light since last year!


----------



## Mr Pig (10 Sep 2009)

Weather has been good out this way the last few days, if it stays like this it'll be ideal. 

I noticed that there are a few people doing this ride for the first time and I thought you might like a few tips:

Travel light. Try not to carry stuff you'll not need. For example you don't need to carry much food or water as there are lots of stops with free food at each. Some just have bananas, chocolate bars and drinks but it's plenty and you get nice pasta at Linlithgow. 

If you're going to do maintenance on your bike DO NOT do it on Saturday night. If you fail to tighten a nut properly or don't get your dérailleur set right you want to know about it _before_ Sunday morning.

Pump your tyres up hard, whatever kind of tyres you've got they'll roll faster and be less likely to puncture that way. 

Use energy drinks. Even if you've never used them before, drinks like lucozade sport will really help on the day. If you carry the correct amount for your bottle in little bags you can mix up more at the stops. 

Go at your own pace. If you try to keep up with those around you and push yourself too hard you could suffer for it later. At worst you can pull muscles in your legs and end up riding with constant pain. Take it easy and enjoy yourself.

Try to get your bike adjusted correctly. Probably the most important thing you can do is get the seat hight right. When you're sitting on the bike with the pedal at its lowest point your heel should sit on the pedal with your leg almost straight. Seat too low and you'll give yourself a lot of extra work, too high and you'll strain something. 

Be aware of those around you. There are thousands of bikes on the road, all different shapes, sizes and speeds, so watch out for each other. Don't swing left or right without checking over your shoulder and take care passing people too. Many riders shout a warning as they pass but lots don't. I've seen crashes every time I've done this ride, I've also been in one, so take care and have a safe ride :0)


----------



## magnatom (10 Sep 2009)

All good points Mr Pig.

I'll be giving the bike a quick once over tomorrow as I've been off it for two weeks. 

The most important job is to try and get the talcum powder off the back wheel!


----------



## HJ (10 Sep 2009)

saintraymondo said:


> Does anyone know if you actually need to start at the offical location( Glasgow green) ie, do you need to log in before starting.
> 
> I am registered , have my number etc but was thinking of starting at home ( EK) and then meeting a mate at his house en route , he stays on Edinburgh road so it is on the official route.
> Cheers



There is no login at the start, it is just a rolling start, so just join the masses as they go passed... or when you see the CycleChat jerseys


----------



## Coco (10 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> I will be around to say hi at the start but I am prob end up cycle on my own but will see what happens. Will aim to start with you guys but you will most likely find after a few miles I have disappeared far behind you



Not so fast MC (no pun intended). I'm aiming to be the slowest of the CCers and I've got the Cyclogs to prove it 

Thanks for the tips Mr P. And to think I didn't know what a pelaton was two months ago


----------



## JiMBR (10 Sep 2009)

I'll be in a work team, but I'll be sure to say hi to the guys with the CC livery....good luck everyone...have fun!


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2009)

Coco said:


> And to think I didn't know what a pelaton was two months ago B)



I didn't know what it was yesterday!


----------



## top-tube (11 Sep 2009)

Just to add to Mr Pig's advice from yesterday, after my experience on Edinburgh to St Andrews this year, if you're going to clear your nose/throat, do it into the gutter, not the road side! I almost got covered in someone's 'grob', in Fife in June.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2009)

top-tube said:


> Just to add to Mr Pig's advice from yesterday, after my experience on Edinburgh to St Andrews this year, if you're going to clear your nose/throat, do it into the gutter, not the road side! I almost got covered in someone's 'grob', in Fife in June.



Not guilty, i was on this run and ensured that every gob was into the field/road on my left and well clear of any nearby rider, disgusting !


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2009)

I think that I will do this ride on my hybrid or my old road bike. Not really that comfortable with having my best bike rattling around with other bikes on the back of a truck. 

If I am being a little paranoid please shout out .


----------



## Theseus (11 Sep 2009)

SB, quite agree with you. This will be an outing for the hybrid.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2009)

We took our bikes up to Calendar in the back of a van the other week. I was quite careful packing them in but still got a big scratch on my fork crown. No big deal but if I was a wanky roadie I'd be furious! ;0)

So am I the only muppet from CC doing this on an MTB?..


----------



## JiMBR (11 Sep 2009)

nope...I'm also a muppet B)


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2009)

So are hybrid owners half muppets?

The body of a frog and the head of an animalistic drummer B)

The mind boggles


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> So are hybrid owners half muppets?



I resemble that remark !B)


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> I resemble that remark !B)



Well leap over here then (punch line of a very old joke. I'll get my coat)


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Well leap over here then (punch line of an very old joke. *I'll get my coat*)B)



Being a Fifer, make sure it's yours and not somebody elses !


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Being a Fifer, make sure it's yours and not somebody elses !



Its worse than that I'm a Scouser living in exile B)


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2009)

> Its worse than that I'm a *Scouser* living in exile



Make sure the car you leave in actually belongs to you in that case.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Being a Fifer, make sure it's yours and not somebody elses !



Ouch! Meow ;0)


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2009)

> Ouch! Meow ;0)




B)


----------



## top-tube (11 Sep 2009)

Looking forward to this run. Edinburgh to Glasgow tomorrow, mainly along Union/Forth & Clyde canal. Overnight in Glasgow (Plan A: Proms in the park, Plan B: pints of heavy). Glasgow to Edinburgh with PFS on Sunday.


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2009)

top-tube said:


> Looking forward to this run. Edinburgh to Glasgow tomorrow, mainly along Union/Forth & Clyde canal.



That's a nice run. Done it before? the section around Croy is very rough, hard on a road bike if that's what you're using. They've put lights in the tunnel too, still scary to ride through! ;0)


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2009)

So has anyone else had a text from PfS?!

I'll be taking my go-faster to PfS. I'm not too bothered about the odd chip. In fact a chip would mean the bike will weigh a little less....

Anyway, the thought of doing the route again on my lead lined bike is the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## Ariadne (11 Sep 2009)

I'll be doing it too - I'll look out for Cycle Chat jerseys. I don't have one - and I might melt if i wear my YACF buff/snood/thing, if the weather forecast is right, but if I recognise anyone I'll say hi!

And yeah, I got the text: "have a gr8 ride!" Hmm, thx.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> So has anyone else had a text from PfS?!
> 
> I'll be taking my go-faster to PfS. I'm not too bothered about the odd chip. In fact a chip would mean the bike will weigh a little less....
> 
> Anyway, the thought of doing the route again on my lead lined bike is the stuff of nightmares!



Yep - emails in the last week and a text earlier tonight.

Just finished giving the bike a clean / lube / gear re-indexing in preparation for Sunday. Additionally I've been trying to repack my saddlebag to make sure I can fit my camera in there. Got to get a few good snaps of the day


----------



## marooncat (11 Sep 2009)

Yeah I got the text to...

Starting to get nervous about it (I know it seems nothing to you veterans of PFS) and really worried I am the last person crawling over the finish line having been over taken by every kid on the ride!! 

Bike has been washed (so HonestMan does not refuse to put it on his carrier with his shiny bike ) and it is as ready to go as it will be. At least the squeak that appeared during the ride home has disappeared now!


----------



## goo_mason (11 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> Yeah I got the text to...
> 
> Starting to get nervous about it (I know it seems nothing to you veterans of PFS) and really worried I am the last person crawling over the finish line having been over taken by every kid on the ride!!
> 
> Bike has been washed (so HonestMan does not refuse to put it on his carrier with his shiny bike ) and it is as ready to go as it will be. At least the squeak that appeared during the ride home has disappeared now!



Don't worry about squeaks - my legendary creaking seatpost will drown yours out if it reappears! 

Most of the veterans only did it for the first time last year, and prior to that we'd never ridden more than 10 miles in one go - so you'll be OK. Some workmates of mine did it last year after being on a bike for the first time in 20-odd years just twice a few weeks before PfS. They were nowhere near last either!


----------



## Backache (11 Sep 2009)

Will be doing it slowly with four children im tow. Does anyone know when Danny MacAskill will be doing his bit? I would love to see it but suspect we will be arriving too late.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Sep 2009)

If anyone meeting riding with the CC mob wants a contact mobile number for either me or Magnatom, please PM either one of us.

That way if anyone who's supposed to be there can't get along in time, they can phone one of us and let us know.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Sep 2009)

Backache said:


> Will be doing it slowly with four children im tow. Does anyone know when Danny MacAskill will be doing his bit? I would love to see it but suspect we will be arriving too late.



Sorry - I've no idea. I think he may be there for quite some time, doing demos at various times, But don't hold me to that....


----------



## Backache (11 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info, won't be riding with cc as with the children we will be slow but good luck to you all.


----------



## ACS (11 Sep 2009)

Ah the bitter sweet taste of PfS. Food, company and now the real downer I will have to clean my bike, don't want to let the side down now do we. 

GM thanks for clearing up something that has troubled me for sometime, its your seat post not Mags knees. Can sleep well tonight


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> GM thanks for clearing up something that has troubled me for sometime, its your seat post not Mags knees. Can sleep well tonight





Having read another thread I beleive that all I need to do to get a free pint from goo is to not mention his growing mid-rift. It'll be tough, but as a weegie, I'll do anything for a free pint!


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> I will have to clean my bike, don't want to let the side down now do we.



Sorry, but I'm not cleaning mine.


----------



## JiMBR (11 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> Having read another thread I beleive that all I need to do to get a free pint from goo is to not mention his growing mid-rift. It'll be tough, but as a weegie, I'll do anything for a free pint!




Here here!!!


----------



## pickup1980 (12 Sep 2009)

what time is every 1 getting the bus down leith to glasgow


----------



## ACS (12 Sep 2009)

I hoping to be in Leith about 7 - 715 ish. Leaving NE Fife about 6am

My number is 2172

Andy


----------



## HonestMan1910 (12 Sep 2009)

If you see a red cafe2u coffee van at Victoria Park, say hi to Laurie the Aussie guy operating it and tell him John from C&W will see him in the afternoon.

He is the best mobile barista in the East of Scotland


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2009)

I have just got back from a 45mile recovery ride in sunny Spain and a dip in the pool; good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (12 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> I have just got back from a 45mile recovery ride in sunny Spain and a dip in the pool; good luck for tomorrow.



Just rub it in, why don't ya ! 

Mind you it is glorious here today for a change.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Just rub it in, why don't ya !
> 
> Mind you it is glorious here today for a change.


Just looking at the Met and it looks like it finally stopped raining and the wind has droppped, typical, I expect normal service will resume when I have to come back


----------



## marooncat (12 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> My number is 2172



Now that is a very good point, where is my number....

There is a pile of "stuff" on our coffee table about 8" high and I hope it is in there somewhere and I have not done my normal and thrown out the envelope thinking it was empty (there is a story there involving football tickets, night before a flight and me emptying the wheely bin onto the drive at midnight which we will not go into now )

Anyone know what I should do if/when I can not find them??


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Sep 2009)

PING Magnatom and Goo, you guys sending out the phone numbers soon? Nearly my bed time ;0)


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> PING Magnatom and Goo, you guys sending out the phone numbers soon? Nearly my bed time ;0)



Done.

Look out for number 2239 and a Cyclechat jersey.....unless of course your a taxi or bus driver....


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> Anyone know what I should do if/when I can not find them??




Cry?

I'm sure you could get a replacement number on the day. I think Dayvo had to do that last year.


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Sep 2009)

Just to let you know that the weather is looking great! It was a beautiful day today and the sun has set with a warm glow and hardly a cloud in the sky. If we're blessed with the same tomorrow it'll be ideal :0)


----------



## marooncat (12 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> Cry?
> 
> I'm sure you could get a replacement number on the day. I think Dayvo had to do that last year.



Phew - found them and I even still have the safety pins and tie thingy they sent with it


----------



## goo_mason (12 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> what time is every 1 getting the bus down leith to glasgow



Intending to get the bus around 7am.

I'll be wearing my CC jersey, event number 1154.


----------



## goo_mason (12 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> PING Magnatom and Goo, you guys sending out the phone numbers soon? Nearly my bed time ;0)



Sent mine out to you now. First chance I've had to sit down and get the laptop fired up tonight!


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Sent mine out to you now.



Got it, thank you. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Sep 2009)

Yip. 6.40am and it's looking like a beautiful day. See you all soon.


----------



## marooncat (13 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Yip. 6.40am and it's looking like a beautiful day. See you all soon.



Yeah looking good


----------



## marooncat (13 Sep 2009)

Ok, my day has not gone as well as planned 

Bike came off the bike carrier whilst on route to Glasgow and did not survive the subsequent bouncing along the tarmac on the M8 . No idea how it happened as it was sitting on the carrier fine when we left. The damage is terminal unfortunately.

So I am now back at home.... browsing websites trying to work out what I am going to get next (should be able to claim on our household insurance for it). 

Hope it all goes better for everyone else.


----------



## Ariadne (13 Sep 2009)

Oh no! What a nightmare. How did you get it off the road?

I'm back, showered and fed. It was good - weather was just about perfect. I'm not impressed by the catering, mind you! I only stopped at Linlithgow, so the others might have been better - but I queued for 10/15 mins, expecting pasta and sandwiches and all sorts of goodies - and got handed a tomato cup-a-soup and a dried out roll. WTF? It was really bad! 

The woman serving me said the 'pasta suppliers let them down at the last minute'. I was too stunned to ask what happened to the sandwich suppliers? The real-flipping-soup suppliers? Even some margarine on my roll would have been a help! 

Oh, and there was an endless line of people handing out wee bottles of milk, in case you wanted to relive school playtime.


----------



## BIGSESAL (13 Sep 2009)

Wow I really enjoyed it. I only stopped at Avonbridge to refill my water bottle. I know it wasn't a race but what time did you guys do it in? I finished in 3 hours 15 mins.


----------



## Niblox (13 Sep 2009)

Sorry to hear the catering wasn't up to much in Linlithgow. I didn't actually have anything to eat there, I was already full up from all the delicious cakes and tea the good ladies of Avondale Parish Church rustled up for us. Finished about 3.15 pm, weather was just right, dry and mild, sunny for most of it.


----------



## JiMBR (13 Sep 2009)

Had a great day on my first PfS.

Weather was great.

I too stopped at the 'cake shop' supplied by the Avondale Parish Church...yummy.

Took around 3hrs 35 mins and enjoyed every mile...even the hills


----------



## DaveH (13 Sep 2009)

*photos...*

Well I hope you all enjoyed it. It was too sunny for me and I was only taking photos! I've got one sunburnt arm and half a red face, not happy...

Martyn who runs www.mybibnumber.com is on his way back from the finish and then will start going through all the shots and getting the bib numbers, and then upload to the link above. (then just click on Pedal for Scotland linky thingy)

If you could direct anyone you know who did the event to the website, we'd appreciate it, as our information is a bit hidden away on the Pedal for Scotland website (to say the least )

I don't know yet how many shots were taken in total, but I "managed" 6500 in 5 hours! An average of 1 every 3 seconds! Hence the sunburn.

Any queries, questions or advice for future events please get in touch. (and yes we are thinking of doing downhill shots B), but it does open a few problems for us, and also riders going downhill tend to have their heads down more, than when going up.)

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

DaveH said:


> Well I hope you all enjoyed it. It was too sunny for me and I was only taking photos! I've got one sunburnt arm and half a red face, not happy...
> 
> Martyn who runs www.mybibnumber.com is on his way back from the finish and then will start going through all the shots and getting the bib numbers, and then upload to the link above. (then just click on Pedal for Scotland linky thingy)
> 
> ...



Dave - there was a flyer for your website in the goody bag handed out at the finidh line, which will hopefully help people find you!

Oh, and I hope you got some good shots of us in our CycleChat jerseys...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (13 Sep 2009)

Great day out and sorry to have ruined the day for MaroonCat 

So nice to meet you guys and don't know how the split happened so quickly , but felt really good and just kept going until Winchburgh where my wife, m-in-law, s-in-law and the kids were waiting to cheer me on. Stopped at Kirkliston for a refreshment and then onto Victoria Park arriving at 1353hrs, 3hrs 38mins i think.

The food stops looked horrendously busy, well marshalled event and a great reception in Edinburgh.

Hope to meet you guys again and enjoy your company a little bit more.

B)


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

A great day, great weather, great company, stopping off to use Mr Pig's cludgie, no cakes, disappointing nosh at Linlithgow Palace (cup-a-soup, a dry roll, bananas and Tunnocks Caramel Wafers), BhoyJim having a very painful off after Magnatom toe-poked a traffic cone into his path (and saving his noggin with a now-dented helmet), Scoosh turning up at the pub in time to buy a second round - and since HLaB wasn't there with his GPS, we didn't get lost. 

Oh, and Magnatom has a story to tell about the guy who gobbed on him and then squared up to him before we even got to the start line. What can I say? The man's an aggro-magnet B)

A few pics will no doubt follow soon.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Great day out and sorry to have ruined the day for MaroonCat
> 
> So nice to meet you guys and don't know how the split happened so quickly , but felt really good and just kept going until Winchburgh where my wife, m-in-law, s-in-law and the kids were waiting to cheer me on. Stopped at Kirkliston for a refreshment and then onto Victoria Park arriving at 1353hrs, 3hrs 38mins i think.
> 
> ...



Yeah, good to meet you too. I think we had a similar rolling time to you, but we had a very quick stop at Avonbridge, then lunch at Linlithgow. No other food stops for us, as we knew they'd just be too busy and the pub in Leith was calling us from afar.

Look forward to meeting you again on the next ride (if Marooncat hasn't sued you rotten for demolishing her bike on th M8!)


----------



## Ariadne (13 Sep 2009)

Sounds like I should have stopped at Avonbridge instead of Linlithgow! Oh wel...


----------



## marooncat (13 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Look forward to meeting you again on the next ride (if Marooncat hasn't sued you rotten for demolishing her bike on th M8!)



I am trying to be positive and think of this as an opportunity to get a new bike 

Must admit that I was jealous about 10am when I was sitting having a coffee in the garden in the sun thinking of you all. Not helped by discovering that my sister, who lives about 3 miles from Glasgow Green, does still have her bike, as I was sure she had given it away when she moved there. Ok it might not have been a great machine but it would hopefully have got me from one end of the route to the other.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> I am trying to be positive and think of this as an opportunity to get a new bike
> 
> Must admit that I was jealous about 10am when I was sitting having a coffee in the garden in the sun thinking of you all. Not helped by discovering that my sister, who lives about 3 miles from Glasgow Green, does still have her bike, as I was sure she had given it away when she moved there. Ok it might not have been a great machine but it would hopefully have got me from one end of the route to the other.



Next CC Central Scotland ride then?


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Sep 2009)

It was good to meet you guys and he weather was ideal but the next time I've got a pain, ache, etc I'm staying in the house! ;0) My left leg is gubbed. It seemed to ease off early in the day and despite twinges the run up to Linlithgow was cool. I know that road well and it's got a lovely flow to it. 

As soon as we left the ridiculously long stop at Linlithgow though I knew I was in trouble. My knee had seized up, was really sore and was having a knock-on effect on the rest of my leg. The whole twenty-miles to Edinburgh was really slow and painful and my knee's still bad now. I can feel it pop sometimes when I move it. 

Big thanks to Colin/Coco (did I get the name right)for hanging back to keep me company, cheers dude :0)

I don't know that I would want to do that ride again. It's just become too darn busy. It was a sea of pobs everywhere, you virtually never got a clear road in front of you, and the stops were chaotic. Half-an-hour in a queue to get a cupasoup and a roll then another half-an-hour in a queue to get out again! Mental. Can you imagine what it would be like if they had even more people next year?

We should arrange our own rides, just sort out some cool routes for CC members. On nice quiet roads ;0)


----------



## MrRidley (13 Sep 2009)

Yeah it was a great day out, just recovered from removing my top, it was stuck to the cuts on my body  Mrs bhoyjim is full of sympathy, so much so that i've not to go out on a bike again, and i've not to sleep in the bed tonight as i will get blood on the sheets.


----------



## ACS (13 Sep 2009)

I have to admit I was a disappointed with the overall organisation. Arrived at Vic Park just after 7am, waited in line with hundreds of others and I got my bike on the truck (12) at about 8 ish. One poor bloke from TNT trying to manage people, bikes, trucks and buses, felt sorry for him. No wonder it took an hour to get moving.

Arrived in Glw and went to the place where they were unloading the bikes from trucks 7 and 8 so another wait (yawn). This could have been avoided if the buses and trucks travel together too easy?

No one from PfS at the bike set down place to provide information of directions to the start. This was left to the TNT unloading staff which they were very happy about it. (Not!) To complicate matters further Glasgow Green hosted proms in the park last night so a large section of the green was fenced off. Eventually got to the CC group who had kindly waited for myself and Mr and Mrs HJ and off we set at around 10. 

Lots of riders, some doing really stupid things, RLJ's, riding around traffic islands into the path of oncoming traffic, pulling out into path of other riders without looking first (no one can be faster than me syndrome), that said the majority paid heed to the RTA, where courteous and took their own and others safety seriously. The inconsiderate minority proved to be a danger to the majority. I saw three incidents each resulting in at least one injured rider all avoidable. 

By agreement we missed out the first feed station and stopped the second. Chaos! We all wanted to eat but the queue was almost the full length of the field, so we took on water and shared what little we had amongst us and joined the masses heading eastwards. 

I lost contact with the main group having got caught at 2 or 3 sets of traffic lights in succession. The third feed station (Linlithgow) was manic as well, so I took a chance and headed for number 4. 

Approaching the last feed station it was evident by the number of riders milling around and sitting on the grass verge that stopping would be pointless so I carried on towards the finish. 

The finish was busy as expected but the lack of management and control was obvious. Lots of people hanging around, riders dropping their bikes, collapsing on the grass or just sitting around close to the finish area waiting for others to finish. This clogged up the finish area making it difficult (would not go as far as dangerous) for later finishers to progress away to the park area itself.

Will I be doing it next year? The jury is out at present?


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Oh, and Magnatom has a story to tell about the guy who gobbed on him.



Ha ha ha :0) I was looking for the CC chaps at Glasgow Green when I saw a guy in a CC top cursing and blinding about being spat on. I said "right, you must be Magnatom?" ;0)



> I am trying to be positive and think of this as an opportunity to get a new bike



Yeah, look on the bright side. Also, it didn't cause a motorway pileup! This might sound wrong but I wish I'd seen it! Must've been spectacular, bike hitting the motorway at 70mph...


----------



## viniga (13 Sep 2009)

Glad to hear that almost all of you had a great day - hope you get a fantastic new bike marooncat!

I left with the first group and raced one other guy to the finish, I know, I know it's not a race... he 'won' and so I was second man through with 2h35m on the clock. We both got lost in the cycle lanes leading to Victoria park as the signing suddenly took a nose dive which cost me about 3m. Hope they sorted it out later on as we did report the problem. Great weather, perfect conditions and generally speaking very well organised.

Might meet up with some more of you on the next social ride. Especially if Scoosh is buying  

Viniga


----------



## marooncat (13 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Yeah, look on the bright side. Also, it didn't cause a motorway pileup! This might sound wrong but I wish I'd seen it! Must've been spectacular, bike hitting the motorway at 70mph...



Having had a good look at all the scratches and bashes on it (whilst trying to explain to bf why it could not be mended ) it must have done a fair bit of rolling around the road. The saddle is worn down where it must have scrapped on the road and there are bashes and scrapes on almost all of it. Assume Honestman will have seen it in his rear view mirror!! One thing that I am impressed about, my pump stayed attached to it, however I have not checked it actually still works though. 

I did think there was going to be a pile up as one car was flying towards it and had to swerve into the hard shoulder to avoid it!!


----------



## marooncat (13 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Next CC Central Scotland ride then?




Depends when and where


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> Glad to hear that almost all of you had a great day - hope you get a fantastic new bike marooncat!
> 
> I left with the first group and raced one other guy to the finish, I know, I know it's not a race... he 'won' and so I was second man through with 2h35m on the clock. We both got lost in the cycle lanes leading to Victoria park as the signing suddenly took a nose dive which cost me about 3m. Hope they sorted it out later on as we did report the problem. Great weather, perfect conditions and generally speaking very well organised.
> 
> ...



Because we didn't get started until 10.20 due to the previously mentioned hold-ups, we had probably about 6000 people blocking the roads ahead of us!

Yes, the whole thing was far from perfect, but I enjoyed myself and there's no getting away from that. Stupid & dangerous moves / poor organisation aside, I still had an enjoyable day - overall I'd say the behaviour of the other cyclists on the road wasn't as bad as it was last year.

The event is to get people into cycling, and since the numbers grow every year then there's a good chance that more people might just carry on afterwards. Once they do, their behaviour on the roads might well change for the better. And the more cyclists that there are on the roads, the better for all of us.

At no stage apart from that stupid & dangerous coned-off road lane did I ever feel REALLY blocked in by wobbly & unpredictable cyclists; a little patience, a healthy dose of caution and a wee spurt of speed and you could make significant headway.


----------



## pickup1980 (13 Sep 2009)

had a great day apart from losing my dhb sunglasses at the first food stop


----------



## viniga (13 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> At no stage apart from that stupid & dangerous coned-off road lane did I ever feel REALLY blocked in by wobbly & unpredictable cyclists; a little patience, a healthy dose of caution and a wee spurt of speed and you could make significant headway.



The cones were still being put down as we passed . If you are local, heading out with the first group eliminates most of the problems with inexperienced riders. But hey, they have to learn somehow!

Hopefully a few will keep cycling, I did...

Viniga


----------



## Theseus (13 Sep 2009)

After meeting with the rest of the CC crew as they were rolling to the start line, my 10yo, Simon & I let them go. Our progress was slow. By the time we got to the first stop the crowd was gone, the queues non existant and the empty water bottles and banana skins flowing out of the bins.

By Coatdyke my girl was suffering, so we called for Mum to come and collect us. We agreed to continue as well as we could. Somewhere between Plains and Caldercruix we were passed by the broom wagon and so we abandoned at the turning to Caldercruix. A short wait later and rescue arrived to take us home.

There were 2 bikes my daughter could have used. Her old one has working gears, but is a bit too small for her, her new (old) one is fine for size, but she only has one gear as the shifters are more than I can manage, let alone a child. We opted for the gears, so the ride was uncomfortable for her. I still think we got further than if we had used the other bike.


----------



## magnatom (13 Sep 2009)

Well what a day! Glorious sunshine, no rain, being spat at, catching a cone with my foot that then fell in the path of BhoyJim and Goo bought a round.... Yes all shocking!

I enjoyed the ride, but as others have said, it is a victim of it's own success. Far to many cyclists on roads that just can't take the numbers safely. I can't understand why we are still hearded down the cyclepath into Edinburgh!

However, I certainly enjoyed the company, old and new. We even ad a guest appearance from scoosh at the pub in Leith. He was proudly boasting of his lung busting 3km ride to get there! 

The two incidents:

Cycling along a road which was closed one way I managed to make a slight contact with one of the cones which were being used to separate us from the traffic on the other side. Unfortunately it then wobbled into the path of BhoyJim and he came off with a nasty crunch. It turned out that he had some nasty grazes and some sore joints etc. It could have been worse, but nasty none the less. Sorry Jim!

The spitting incident was crazy.

Cycling towards Glasgow Green before the start I was happily chatting to other cyclists. A light ahead was red as was one 20 metres ahead. However 2 cyclists decided to jump the first to sit at the second. The van driver next to me shook his head. When I passed them I made a comment (very polite) suggesting that that was a bit silly and gives drivers ammunition. One of them reacted 'whatever' the other got a bit gobby. Fair enough, I passed them and thought no more of it.

About 5 minutes later, at a junction a police officer suggested that we cycle on the path as there were blockages in the road (to do with PfS). So I laughed and made a comment to the cyclists around me about be allowed to cycle on the path. A couple laughed including one of the cyclists that I had seen at the lights. However, we had to get back on the road so as I approached the curb (at about 5mph) I slowed. Gobby cyclist rammed into the back of me, 'cursing that I should have signed the stop'!!

I laughed and made my way to meet the CC'ers. A while later 10-15 minutes, when chatting to the CC'ers a cyclists passes me at speed and spits on my back. I drop my bike and the 'gobby' cyclist squares up to me, so I square back. He suggests that he was spitting on the ground, blah blah, blah. Not being one to back down in this situation, he eventually whimpers off. Bhoyjim witnessed the gob, but no easy way of identifying him..., although, he will have had his picture taken on the route won't he... 


Another normal day in the life of magnatom!!


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Yeah it was a great day out, just recovered from removing my top, it was stuck to the cuts on my body  Mrs bhoyjim is full of sympathy, so much so that i've not to go out on a bike again, and i've not to sleep in the bed tonight as i will get blood on the sheets.



Isn't love grand?


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> At no stage apart from that stupid & dangerous coned-off road lane did I ever feel REALLY blocked in by wobbly & unpredictable cyclists.



I thought it was crazy. I actually lost the head at one point as we were going through Airdrie. People were filling the whole road and making it impossible for cars to move for no other reason than they had zero consideration for anyone else around them. I flew past them yelling at them to move in so that he cars could get past, idiotic thing to do but I was raging. 

Just too many people. Going out for a run with half-a-dozen mates is much more fun.


----------



## Coco (13 Sep 2009)

Marooncat, if you really wanted to be last I would have let you. 

As it turned out I finished in front of a pig with a sore trotter and 2 good Samaritans.

Really enjoyed the ride, although the biggest danger was from other cyclists. I don't feel too bad, but am milking it for all its worth with Mrs Coco.

Thanks everyone.


cheers


----------



## BIGSESAL (13 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> I can't understand why we are still hearded down the cyclepath into Edinburgh!



It wasn't too busy when I was finishing at 11.15 but there seemed to be a lot of people walking dogs and jogging which cost me quite a few minutes and forced me to brake several times. There did seem to be a lot of traffic lights in the area around the finish so perhaps that is why they put us on the tracks. In my opinion Edinburgh council sould take a look at what Glasgow council did and just close off the last 3-5km. Edinburgh is a great city but the only scenery I saw was on the bus home, they didn't showcase their city very well.


----------



## Theseus (13 Sep 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> ... there seemed to be a lot of people walking dogs and jogging which cost me quite a few minutes and forced me to brake several times.



How dare they use it! Imagine, having to actually brake and show consideration for others. It will never catch on.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Sep 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> It wasn't too busy when I was finishing at 11.15 but there seemed to be a lot of people walking dogs and jogging which cost me quite a few minutes and forced me to brake several times. There did seem to be a lot of traffic lights in the area around the finish so perhaps that is why they put us on the tracks. In my opinion Edinburgh council sould take a look at what Glasgow council did and just close off the last 3-5km. Edinburgh is a great city but the only scenery I saw was on the bus home, they didn't showcase their city very well.



It's a shared path, so there WILL be be other people who aren't on bikes sharing it. It's not a race either, so costing you a couple of minutes wasn't going to make one iota of difference. I hope you weren't giving the residents of my home town the impression that cyclists are selfish lycra-louts that have no consideration for others...

** EDIT **
*p.6 of the Important Rider Information booklet:*


The event is not a race and most roads and cycleways being used will be open to vehicular or pedestrian traffic as normal
Be considerate to local people along the route

*p.7*

Please note that there are sections where the route follows part of the National Cycle Network traffic-free paths. These can be busy with other users. PLEASE PAY ATTENTION AND GIVE WAY TO THEM.


----------



## ferret fur (13 Sep 2009)

Didn't do it this time but happened to go down the path at about 11 -ish to find that the left turn by Craigleith wasn't marked or marshalled. (one appeared later.) There didn't appear to be _any_ signs on the cyclepath warning people that the event was taking place. Pretty poor really, a recipe for disaster if the normal number of Sunday morning non-cyclists were about.


----------



## HJ (13 Sep 2009)

Ariadne, BIGSESAL, Niblox, JiMBR, viniga, pickup1980, Coco & ferret fur: how about joining us on a CC social ride sometime, you would be very welcome 



marooncat said:


> I am trying to be positive and think of this as an opportunity to get a new bike



Sorry to hear about your bike marooncat, good to see that you are thinking positively, hope to see you out on a CC social ride on the new bike...

My take on the day. Had a lot of fun, surprised at just how much social riding with Team CC I managed to get in, despite my deceptively slow time of 4:18 (badly held up after Kirkliston).

Arrived at Viccy Park just after 7am, queued for an hour to get on the transport (I though 20min last year was long enough). This bit was badly organised, then the bus driver got lost on the way to Glasgow. He was from Fife and had no idea of where he was going, he been given a photocopy of poor print off of a Google map, most of the lines were missing and only a scatter of street names showing. Fortunately there was a lassie sitting near the front who knew Glasgow and was able to give him directions (after he had turned the wrong way on the M73). Even so, we arrived before the lorries carrying the bikes, again no organisation people milling about, we didn't knowing what was going on. Really needs marshalling. Because of the drop off location, only two lorries could be unloaded at any one time, again causing delays. Having retrieved the bikes, there was no signage as to how to get to the start. It is not exactly rocket science, this sort of thing needs to be sorted out.

Thankfully the other CCers waited for us, and there was a team start at 10.20. The team managed to stay together over the first few miles, but the traffic lights did eventually break things up a bit. We decided to miss the first feed stop, then most of us managed to regroup at Mr Pig's house. By the time we reached the second feed stop, there were long queues and so it was decided just to take on water, which was a shame, as the food there last year was great (and it was the same provider this year). Lunch at Linlithgow was very disappointing due to the changes in sponsors. 

Did stop at Kirkliston which wasn't as busy as might have been expected from the number of people hanging out on the roadside (and some standing in the road, this was an open road , food and drink nothing special, but toilets welcome and no queues for either. Beyond Kirkliston was the new closed road section, this is not an improvement, really felt hemmed in by the coning. If they are going to close the road, then they should close the whole thing. They really need to re-think the road capacity needed for an event this size, 7000 is not a small number of people! The entry into Edinburgh is also far too crowd, the off road cycle paths are really not suitable, it should be on road.

Just after Barnton, I heard psst, psst, psst coming from somewhere behind me, looked back and saw a guy on a Tri-cross bike. He didn't have any gear with him (apart from tyre leavers), and having lugged a full repair kit with me, thought I would offer to help. First off I offered a spare inner tube, then realised that my 700c tube was bigger than his wheel. By this time Mrs HJ had come back to find me, and suggested that patching his tube would be better. As this is not something we do very often (because with good tyres we simple don't have to), the first patch didn't take (possible the glue was too old), the second one held, and he was able to carry on. Note to self, get some self adhesive patches.

By this time, a large number of slow people had got in front and the ride to the finish was painfully slow, down heavily over crowed cycle paths.

At finish picked up goody bag (not as good as last year), and headed for the Shore (Leith), arriving just in time for Scoosh to buy me a pint, Thanks Scoosh!!


----------



## JiMBR (14 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Ariadne, BIGSESAL, Niblox, JiMBR, viniga, pickup1980, Coco & ferret fur: how about joining us on a CC social ride sometime, you would be very welcome




Would love to join you guys on a social ride sometime.

I'll keep an eye on the forum...hopefully see you soon.


----------



## viniga (14 Sep 2009)

HJ - I would be happy to join you guys in a social ride.



ferret fur said:


> Didn't do it this time but happened to go down the path at about 11 -ish to find that the left turn by Craigleith wasn't marked or marshalled. (one appeared later.) There didn't appear to be _any_ signs on the cyclepath warning people that the event was taking place. Pretty poor really, a recipe for disaster if the normal number of Sunday morning non-cyclists were about.



There was a woman walking seven dogs when the two of us were going by. I of course treated her with all due respect (as goo_mason pointed out we are all obliged to). But she was completely unaware that 7000 cyclists were approaching. There were no signs to inform path users or cyclists and no marshals. 

The bottom line as others have stated is that parts of the route are no longer suitable for the size of the event. It's time to think about road closures in Edinburgh.

Viniga


----------



## alp1950 (14 Sep 2009)

Flu hit us on Friday so we weren't able to go. However having read the posts I'm not too disappointed. What did the registration fee (?was it £16) buy you- wasn't this a bit steep for a T shirt, a cup-a-soup, and the privilege of cycling down a cycle path hemmed in by a few cones? (_OK exaggeration but you get my point..). 

_So who do people think is the event best suited for? Having joined our local club, from what I have read here, I would imagine that our Sunday club runs would be more enjoyable for pure cycling experience. Our kids are too young at present to cope with the distance in PfS, but perhaps a mass participation event like this is ideal for families with older children & people getting into cycling but not at stage of joining a club?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (14 Sep 2009)

> Yeah, look on the bright side. Also, it didn't cause a motorway pileup! This might sound wrong but I wish I'd seen it! Must've been spectacular, bike hitting the motorway at 70mph...



I always drive very cautiously when I have the bike carrier on the back, limited rear view and that. Looked out my drivers wing mirror and saw something flapping at the back of the car and then dropping off and realised that we had lost one of the bikes. Managed to stop failry quickly on the hard shoulder, 50 yards, and get the bike of the carriageway before any cars hit it.

Really really embarrassed about this incident and so sorry to have spolied Marooncats day


----------



## viniga (14 Sep 2009)

alp1950 said:


> Flu hit us on Friday so we weren't able to go. However having read the posts I'm not too disappointed. What did the registration fee (?was it £16) buy you- wasn't this a bit steep for a T shirt, a cup-a-soup, and the privilege of cycling down a cycle path hemmed in by a few cones? (_OK exaggeration but you get my point..).
> 
> _So who do people think is the event best suited for? Having joined our local club, from what I have read here, I would imagine that our Sunday club runs would be more enjoyable for pure cycling experience. Our kids are too young at present to cope with the distance in PfS, but perhaps a mass participation event like this is ideal for families with older children & people getting into cycling but not at stage of joining a club?



It wasn't quite as bad as all that. I am _assuming_ that anything left over from the cup-a-soup etc went to Maggies. The majority of the route is well signed and marshalled. Sounds like the feed stations weren't up the job this year though.

There was also an excellent sport massage on offer at the end. I've never had one before and it was fantastic. OK I cried like a girl but when the pain was over I was ready for another 50 miles. More money donated to Maggies.

The ride tries to draw in a wide target audience, from families to serious cyclists. Hence any closed road or off road sections are a draw for the family rider. For lots of cyclist this will be the furthest they have ever cycled and that challenge draws a fair few too. 

If we can host 1/2 marathons, 10k runs then surely Scotland is capable of hosting a cycling event that appeals to a wide target audience?

Viniga


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Sep 2009)

ferret fur said:


> There didn't appear to be _any_ signs on the cyclepath warning people that the event was taking place. Pretty poor really, a recipe for disaster if the normal number of Sunday morning non-cyclists were about.



The first time I did this ride, maybe seven years ago, I personally saw two crashes on that path and the next year I was in one in the park. I sent an email to PFS saying that I did not think it was safe to take so many cyclists down a path used by dog walkers and people out with children. I didn't even get a reply. I still think it's extremely dangerous. 

Another point about the feed stops was lack of cover. Had it rained you would have been queueing for ages and standing eating your _lunch_ in the rain, probably standing on mud.


----------



## Ariadne (14 Sep 2009)

I got more annoyed about the food later, thinking about it. A lot of people really struggle to do this distance, and they need decent food to cheer/ sustain them. 

I was annoyed at the time, having queued up (and I heard a lot of Glaswegian remarks about the east coast and 'you'll have had your lunch'), but I could just blast onward knowing I'll be home in 90 minutes and could survive on the Twix in my bag... but if I turned up there knackered, with two teenagers, say, all needing a good rest and some food... it's just not on. 

Would it be Fresh N Lo/ Wiseman Dairy's fault? Who makes the call on what's on offer at each station?


----------



## pickup1980 (14 Sep 2009)

HJ - I would be happy to join you guys in a social ride
that was my first big outing on the bike 
thought the feed stations were alright but kept getting told on route that there will be pasta at the next 1 but never was.
thought the marshalls were great untill we got to edinbugh then there was no 1 about to tell us which way to go.
going to do it next year it was a good laugh


----------



## gavintc (14 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> The first time I did this ride, maybe seven years ago, I personally saw two crashes on that path and the next year I was in one in the park. I sent an email to PFS saying that I did not think it was safe to take so many cyclists down a path used by dog walkers and people out with children. I didn't even get a reply. I still think it's extremely dangerous.



I did the same last year. I had a feeling that SUSTRANS were using the event to promote their cycle paths. I complained did not hear back from them, so when I checked that the route was the same this year, Iwas not overly concerned and decided to avoid the event. I should have been taking my son to Newcastle, but he is now going next week. Instead, I had a lovely ride with ERC around E Lothian.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

alp1950 said:


> Flu hit us on Friday so we weren't able to go. However having read the posts I'm not too disappointed. What did the registration fee (?was it £16) buy you- wasn't this a bit steep for a T shirt, a cup-a-soup, and the privilege of cycling down a cycle path hemmed in by a few cones? (_OK exaggeration but you get my point..).
> 
> _So who do people think is the event best suited for? Having joined our local club, from what I have read here, I would imagine that our Sunday club runs would be more enjoyable for pure cycling experience. Our kids are too young at present to cope with the distance in PfS, but perhaps a mass participation event like this is ideal for families with older children & people getting into cycling but not at stage of joining a club?



The quality of the catering was down to the change in sponsor. The road closures at the Glasgow end were very well handled, the route problems were at the other end and are more to do with the attitude of Edinburgh and West Lothian councils to mass participation events. They like the idea but don't actually like to *do* anything to make them better.

Club cycling, is in my view, an irrelevance it will never get significant numbers of people out cycling and tends to reinforce the view of cycling as a minority activity. This sort of event is aimed at getting people cycle for fun, not for racing (although for those who do want to race it does offer an opportunity if you start early ahead of the masses). It is really about giving people the opportunity to challenge them selves, taking on a distance, which if you have not done it before, _seams_ like a long way. It is very much about mass participation, and if you take it on that basis it is great fun, it is a social event, not a race.

The worst cycling I saw was mostly (but not exclusively) from people on cheap mountain bikes, I think the reason for this is that these are people who don't normally ride on the road. They drive to somewhere with an off road path and pootle along that. In this sort of event they forget that they are on open roads, they don't think of other cyclist as being traffic and tend to treat them the way they would if they were driving... There was also a tendency for some to think that they were invulnerable because they were protected by the masses, which also lead to bad behaviour, but these where only a minority.

If you treat it as a social day out, it is great fun


----------



## Ariadne (14 Sep 2009)

DaveH said:


> Well I hope you all enjoyed it. It was too sunny for me and I was only taking photos! I've got one sunburnt arm and half a red face, not happy...
> 
> Martyn who runs www.mybibnumber.com is on his way back from the finish and then will start going through all the shots and getting the bib numbers, and then upload to the link above. (then just click on Pedal for Scotland linky thingy)
> 
> ...



Any idea when the photos will be available?


----------



## just jim (14 Sep 2009)

Well, this is an opinion from my wife, an art teacher:

The design of the medal you recieve at the end could do more to reflect this feeling of achievement. It just seems like an ad for Freshnlo. You could have a school competition to design the medal and ribbon - it doesn't seem in keeping with the event.

As for those cup-a-soups...


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Sep 2009)

just jim said:


> The design of the medal you receive at the end could do more to reflect this feeling of achievement. It just seems like an ad for Freshnlo.



My little girl likes to keep my PFS medals, I thought this one was the best quality yet but my wife burst out laughing when she read it. I said "Yeah, they must've sat round a table discussing how big they could get away with making the Freshnlo logo". Pity I'm not a fan of milk, there was plenty of that on the go.

The cycle paths from the outskirts of Edinburgh to the park were not even marked, which is outrageous. In previous years they painted arrows on the paths to keep you going the right way but this year, sod all.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

just jim said:


> Well, this is an opinion from my wife, an art teacher:
> 
> The design of the medal you recieve at the end could do more to reflect this feeling of achievement. It just seems like an ad for Freshnlo. You could have a school competition to design the medal and ribbon - it doesn't seem in keeping with the event.
> 
> As for those cup-a-soups...




It's still a better, more solid medal than the lucky-bag effort we got last year!

I agree though; if you ran a marathon you'd get a medal with "Edinburgh Marathon 2009" or suchlike on it. But I suspect that there's not much cash to go round when you think how much it costs to run an event of this size, so perhaps we shouldn't really complain and just think of the charity that benefits from the day.

Talking of the cup-a-soups, does anyone know WHY there was no pasta or sandwiches available at the lunch stop at Linlithgow Palace? Was it just a case of the sponsors being cheapskates?


----------



## marooncat (14 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> I always drive very cautiously when I have the bike carrier on the back, limited rear view and that. Looked out my drivers wing mirror and saw something flapping at the back of the car and then dropping off and realised that we had lost one of the bikes. Managed to stop failry quickly on the hard shoulder, 50 yards, and get the bike of the carriageway before any cars hit it.
> 
> Really really embarrassed about this incident and so sorry to have spolied Marooncats day



I am willing to bet that when you saw it flapping the saddle was dragging on the road as that is really worn down. At least sorted now and I am getting a shiny new bike out of it (and only one email from within C&W regarding flying bikes this morning ) 

However I have to confess, not sure if i will put my bike on a cycle carrier again and be able to trust it totally!!


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> My little girl likes to keep my PFS medals, I thought this one was the best quality yet but my wife burst out laughing when she read it. I said "Yeah, they must've sat round a table discussing how big they could get away with making the Freshnlo logo". Pity I'm not a fan of milk, there was plenty of that on the go.
> 
> The cycle paths from the outskirts of Edinburgh to the park were not even marked, which is outrageous. In previous years they painted arrows on the paths to keep you going the right way but this year, sod all.



I'm sure I saw lots of markers on the paths from Edinburgh into Leith; it's either time to go to Specsavers or the local Neds had nicked them by the time you got there 

Of course, I might have been hallucinating due to lack of a decent lunch...!


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> If you treat it as a social day out, it is great fun



Agreed. I really enjoy the days out with the CC folks, whether it's PfS or one of the group rides.

As we were discussing in the pub later, the PfS CC ride last year was the catalyst for many forum rides being set up. IIRC, there was some jokey jealousy about the Scotland lot getting together for a ride last year, and from that lots of other group rides were started across the country.

PfS is a social day out. Just ask Magnatom - he loves to talk, and this gave him the perfect excuse to start accosting harassing chatting to other cyclists around him.


----------



## viniga (14 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I'm sure I saw lots of markers on the paths from Edinburgh into Leith; it's either time to go to Specsavers or the local Neds had nicked them by the time you got there
> 
> Of course, I might have been hallucinating due to lack of a decent lunch...!



Well at 10am there where 0, none, zippo, nada signs on this stretch. You could of course try to follow the Sustrans signs. But after 43 miles of scanning succesfully for big bright yellow signs with black arrows they all suddenly stopped. After two wrong turnings I asked and was given the correct directions from other path users.

Now I could mbe just about excuse this as we were quick and possibly they were still putting them out... very doubtful or maybe neds nabbed them... possible... but we specifically told the event organisers when finished about the problem. It seems from others comments they did nothing... at least for a while - well at least until you came through 

Don't want to fixate completely on this. I enjoyed the event. I wanted a fast time, so I turned up early. I had fun racing another guy. We didn't see any problems with the feed stations as we didn't stop. I assume most people at the opposite end of the spectrum also enjoyed it.

Could it be better, yes. If it wants to maintain popularity and grow then some changes will have to be made.

Even if you treat it as an event were you want to push yourself, you can and you can have fun doing it too.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (14 Sep 2009)

> Talking of the cup-a-soups, does anyone know WHY there was no pasta or sandwiches available at the lunch stop at Linlithgow Palace? Was it just a case of the sponsors being cheapskates?



I heard from the guy who was doing cafe2u that the suppliers for Linlithgow had gone belly up on Friday owing 11k to the event organisers and that they were desperately trying to get something in place for Sunday but obviously they had no joy.


----------



## ACS (14 Sep 2009)

The last sign I can recall seeing was 3 miles to go.....being carried towards the finish area by one of the organisers about 2.30 in the afternoon.

The Glasgow end of the traffic management was excellent, the last 10 miles in to Edinburgh was follow the BSO infront. Pathetic.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

just jim said:


> Well, this is an opinion from my wife, an art teacher:
> 
> The design of the medal you recieve at the end could do more to reflect this feeling of achievement. It just seems like an ad for Freshnlo. You could have a school competition to design the medal and ribbon - it doesn't seem in keeping with the event.
> 
> As for those cup-a-soups...



Aye, and the medals were better last year as well, another good reason to boycott FreshnLo


----------



## just jim (14 Sep 2009)

The coned off section out of Kirkliston - was it some kind of proficiency test? They were starting to intrude quite dangerously -and how could you re-align them without risking it from frustrated drivers on one side and cyclists on the other?
I saw two cars meeting along this stretch just at the s- bend with nowhere to go but backwards for one unlucky driver. 

The milk was nice and cold though - most refreshing!


----------



## Ranger (14 Sep 2009)

I had an OK day, but to be honest the thing it taught me was I don't like cycling with lots of other cyclists around me, the CC rides are fine but that was madness.

I seemed to have more near misses than I have in the last 2 years commuting as I just couldn't predict what people were going to do and where they were going to place themselves. Even when I was stopped I felt hemmed in and vulnerable.

I don't think I will do it next year


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

Magnatom did have a go at re-aligning one of the traffic cones, unfortunately strait into Bhoyjim's path, hope the shoulder is feeling better today Bhoyjim. Maybe you could get Mag to teach you how to do a breakfall roll...


----------



## top-tube (14 Sep 2009)

I agree with Mr Pig's earlier comments - this event has gotten too big. I'm all for mass participation events which encourage responsible cycling, but those riding several abreast, occupying 3 lanes of Glasgow suburbia's roads, did nothing to enhance the image of cycling in the eyes of the sometimes irate motorists, or other cyclists. Some of the riding at times was frankly irresponsible, and ultimately counter productive to the sport.

Last year was not as busy, and was much better organised (particularly catering and lack of queues). You would think that with an increase of 2000 participants, and the increased amount of road on the route, that organisation would have been more focussed, rather than less. I think this event has 'jumped the shark'.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

Rubbish, the only problem is that not enough road space has been made available for the number of participants. Every year I see pictures on TV of the streets of London of people dressed in fancy costumes stumbling along, but no one says the London Marathon is bad for the sport of running!! Secondly this event has nothing to do with sport, this cycling is about transport, it is about getting people out of their cars. All that is needed is more closed roads. 

Yes there were irresponsible riders, but at least on this occasion they were out of their cars. What is needed is more education about how to ride safely on the roads.

I was surprised by how few irate motorists I saw this year, and most of those look the type who get upset when ever they see one or more cyclist daring to cycle on _their_ road, the road _they_ alone have paid for, _how dare these tax dodging cyclist use it_...


----------



## gavintc (14 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Rubbish, the only problem is that not enough road space has been made available for the number of participants. Every year I see pictures on TV of the streets of London of people dressed in fancy costumes stumbling along, but no one says the London Marathon is bad for the sport of running!! Secondly this event has nothing to do with sport, this cycling is about transport, it is about getting people out of their cars. All that is needed is more closed roads.
> 
> Yes there were irresponsible riders, but at least on this occasion they were out of their cars. What is needed is more education about how to ride safely on the roads.
> 
> I was surprised by how few irate motorists I saw this year, and most of those look the type who get upset when ever they see one or more cyclist daring to cycle on _their_ road, the road _they_ alone have paid for, _how dare these tax dodging cyclist use it_...



HJ, you are quite correct. It simply needs more willingness to close some roads for the event. 7000 is a lot of people and this should be supported not discouraged. For you and me, we are both converts. But for the vast majority of this 7000, this was a new experience for them and will prove to them that cycling is not all that bad, can be fun and they can do more than cycle round the duck pond.


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Sep 2009)

Well my knee is still goosed! Cycled to work today, much to my wife's surprise, but I was like an old man. I would've been slower if I only had one leg but only just. My left leg can't take any pressure at all, wonder how long this'll take to sort itself out. 

No idea how many of the riders were repeat offenders but I have to take my hat off to young, fat or ill-equipped and prepared Pob's who crossed that finish line. You'd see them crying at the side of the road into Airdrie or pushing their bike up a slight incline but miles later, there they'd be, still going. So if you're one of the people with your knees between your arms or ten-pounds of pressure in your knobbly tyres I salute you. It's easy to forget amid all the criticism just how big an achievement that was for many of the riders, well done every one of you. 

Sorry to moan about the organisation again but how hard would it be to post a video on the PFS site giving people tips on how to prepare themselves, their bikes and how to behave on the road? This thing's been going a long time now but I often feel it's going sideways instead of forward.


----------



## Backache (14 Sep 2009)

Well this was my third year of PfS and it certainly could be my last. The cycle in that weather was very pleasant.
But

The transport arrangements from Edinburgh and unpacking of the lorries and total inability to direct you to the start meant that it took hours to actually start after getting up early, after 10:30.

Actually this late start combined with a slow group did mean that the roads were never congested with bikes though the centre of AIrdire was quite busy with cars.

The food was appalling, the home cooking had sold out and all we could eat for most of the trip were banannas or the cuppa soup and a dry roll at Linlithgow. I know the entrance money is meant to go to charity but advertising a lunch and then not providing it is not on. If the weather was like it was two years ago it would have been a misery then the good ladies at Lilithgow with their hot pasta made the occassion.

Have to say when we finished late (5pm) the marshalling and directions at the Edinburgh end were quite good except for two marshalls who were too busy talking to each other to direct people and there was no signs as you turn off the road for the final descent to place near Barnton whose name escapes me.

Edinburgh St Andrews this year was a more enjoyable far better run event.
As a mass participation event it is a great idea but the organisation is not coping with its increasing popularity.


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Sep 2009)

Backache said:


> If the weather was like it was two years ago it would have been a misery then the good ladies at Lilithgow with their hot pasta made the occassion.



I did that one too. Can you imagine doing that ride and getting cupa-soup in a field for lunch? I think there would've been people wearing cupa-soup. 

Incidentally, just to clarify. When I congratulated everyone who completed the event I did not mean the guy who was riding with bare feet. You're an idiot mate! ;0)


----------



## BIGSESAL (14 Sep 2009)

I would be happy to join you guys for a ride. When/where is the next one. Plus I work as a mechanic in a bike shop so punctures will be mended in seconds for free.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I did that one too. Can you imagine doing that ride and getting cupa-soup in a field for lunch? I think there would've been people wearing cupa-soup.
> 
> Incidentally, just to clarify. When I congratulated everyone who completed the event I did not mean the guy who was riding with bare feet. You're an idiot mate! ;0)



Wonder how raw the guy doing it in a kilt felt at the end (where presumably his end would also be very raw  )


----------



## JiMBR (14 Sep 2009)

I like you!


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

top-tube said:


> I agree with Mr Pig's earlier comments - this event has gotten too big. I'm all for mass participation events which encourage responsible cycling, but those riding several abreast, occupying 3 lanes of Glasgow suburbia's roads, did nothing to enhance the image of cycling in the eyes of the sometimes irate motorists, or other cyclists. Some of the riding at times was frankly irresponsible, and ultimately counter productive to the sport.
> 
> Last year was not as busy, and was much better organised (particularly catering and lack of queues). You would think that with an increase of 2000 participants, and the increased amount of road on the route, that organisation would have been more focussed, rather than less. I think this event has 'jumped the shark'.



There were FAR more irate motorists last year. This year was remarkably good-natured despite the idiots who continued to block the wrong side of the road despite having a car up their backside for miles. One of the held-up vehicle convoys I witnessed had a police car in second place, and yet they didn't turn their sirens and lights on and try to get the wobblers off the wrong side of the road to let the traffic pass....

On the whole though, the West Lothian / Edinburgh end of the ride needs some serious looking at if they want to keep growing the numbers. You can't lead so many cyclists down a coned-off road or down one narrow path for the last few miles.


----------



## viniga (14 Sep 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> I would be happy to join you guys for a ride. When/where is the next one. Plus I work as a mechanic in a bike shop so punctures will be mended in seconds for free.



It's being discussed here.


----------



## MrRidley (14 Sep 2009)

Update on the injuries, woke up today and could'nt move, felt as though i'd been hit by a truck, right elbow has a big lump, neck seems to be suffering from whiplash from my head hitting the ground, went out on the bike today, had to chuck it after 4mls, as the vibrations were too much, i think i'll stick to the smaller CC rides from now on, and on routes with no cones please


----------



## magnatom (14 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Update on the injuries, woke up today and could'nt move, felt as though i'd been hit by a truck, right elbow has a big lump, neck seems to be suffering from whiplash from my head hitting the ground, went out on the bike today, had to chuck it after 4mls, as the vibrations were too much, i think i'll stick to the smaller CC rides from now on, and on routes with no cones please



Uuugh! I feel really guilty about that cone.

Did you manage to get rid of the creak on the bike?


----------



## Theseus (14 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Incidentally, just to clarify. When I congratulated everyone who completed the event I did not mean the guy who was riding with bare feet. You're an idiot mate! ;0)



If it is the chap I think it could be he always rides with bare feet. He did the Edinburgh to St Andrews this year and when I worked in the center of town (Edinburgh) I would often see him commuting bare feet in all weathers, snow included.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Update on the injuries, woke up today and could'nt move, felt as though i'd been hit by a truck, right elbow has a big lump, neck seems to be suffering from whiplash from my head hitting the ground, went out on the bike today, had to chuck it after 4mls, as the vibrations were too much, i think i'll stick to the smaller CC rides from now on, and on routes with no cones please



I hope you've been on to Claims Direct about suing that Magnatom chappie. He's more dangerous than James Martin & his Tesla...

Hope things feel better soon, BhoyJim - and hope there's some progress on the knee too.


----------



## andi (15 Sep 2009)

Hi there! Thought I'd join since this was the first place I found talking about PfS, and I'd seen some CC-shirts.

Enjoyed the ride very much, but I might be guilty of going past others too fast myself. Was just too much fun speeding down some of the hills. 

It seemed a bit too big / anonymous, by chance I had ended up in the Highland 100s the day before, which looked like a family get-together in comparison.

btw, I was riding the recumbent with too much luggage.

Cheers, 
Andi


----------



## goo_mason (15 Sep 2009)

andi said:


> Hi there! Thought I'd join since this was the first place I found talking about PfS, and I'd seen some CC-shirts.
> 
> Enjoyed the ride very much, but I might be guilty of going past others too fast myself. Was just too much fun speeding down some of the hills.
> 
> ...



Welcome, Andi!

Did you arrive and then attach the pole & flag to your 'bent near the start area just beside where we were all standing around in our shirts?


----------



## Ranger (15 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I hope you've been on to Claims Direct about suing that Magnatom chappie. He's more dangerous than James Martin & his Tesla...



I reckon he needs to read CycleCraft


----------



## magnatom (15 Sep 2009)

Ranger said:


> I reckon he needs to read CycleCraft




Nah. I need to read 

'*Slalom Techniques for Bikes*: How to weave in and out on very narrow road coned roads when surrounded by thousands of cyclists'

I'm just starting the section on the avoidance of toe poking cones....


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Sep 2009)

Touche said:


> If it is the chap I think it could be he always rides with bare feet. I would often see him commuting bare feet in all weathers, snow included.



Man must be defective.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Update on the injuries, woke up today and could'nt move, felt as though i'd been hit by a truck, right elbow has a big lump, neck seems to be suffering from whiplash from my head hitting the ground, went out on the bike today, had to chuck it after 4mls, as the vibrations were too much, i think i'll stick to the smaller CC rides from now on, and on routes with no cones please


Emough of the Glasgow Hard Man stuff - get to the medics and get checked out properly . Don't mess up many more years by trying to do stuff when you are not fit and able


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> Uuugh! I feel really guilty about that cone.
> 
> Did you manage to get rid of the creak on the bike?


Yes - he got off and went to bed


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Man must be defective.


Not necessarily. There is a guy Mrs Scoosh knows who is going barefoot as a protest against the Chinese presence in Tibet (or some such thing), so it is a matter of conscience/activism for him.


Bet the Chinese are quaking in their boots 

.

.

Actually, you're probably right


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

Andi and  to CC !

Don't have manyany 'bents on our CC Scotland Forum rides - yet . Would love to try itsee it next time we're out ..... which should be reasonably soon .... if mags can get (it) organised 



andi said:


> Hi there! Thought I'd join since this was the first place I found talking about PfS, and I'd seen some CC-shirts.
> 
> Enjoyed the ride very much, but I might be guilty of going past others too fast myself. Was just too much fun speeding down some of the hills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobgoblin (15 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just found your forum a few days ago as we were preparing for PfS. I did the ride for the first time, with my 13yr old daughter (who also did the St Andrews run with me this year).

From the previous posts, I think we made the right decision to set off early. Mrs H drove us to Glasgow (very scary for her as she does not like driving in big cities or motorways for that matter!) as the mist was still lingering over the fields.

We started about 7:30am and finished about 1:30pm. There was not too much traffic to start with, but we did see a LOT of bad tempered motorists. I was nearly knocked off my bike going through Kirkliston. A car drove up alongside me and then moved across for the traffic island. I tapped on his window which was rapidly approaching me, and got an angry scowl from the backseat passenger. Then there were those overtaking over the solid white lines on blind bends...

There were plenty of irresponsible cyclists too. The police or marshalls should have been at the traffic lights to catch those ignoring the red lights.

We didn't like the coned off section either. It seemed like a total waste of time and made the road narrower than it needed to be. If it was closed to traffic then that would have been enough.

However, the cakes at Avonbridge were great and finishing to a round of applause as we emerged from under the bridge was a pleasant surprise. 

Neil


----------



## HJ (15 Sep 2009)

andi said:


> Hi there! Thought I'd join since this was the first place I found talking about PfS, and I'd seen some CC-shirts.



Hallo Andi and welcome to the mad house, come and join us on a Central Scotland social ride...


----------



## HJ (15 Sep 2009)

Hallo and welcome Hobgoblin, you are also here by invited to come and join us on our social rides...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (15 Sep 2009)

> and finishing to a round of applause as we emerged from under the bridge was a pleasant surprise.



That was one of the few highlights of the day


----------



## butephoto (15 Sep 2009)

Hi from another new member. I did this run on Sunday for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed it. I too found the clapping at the end a surprise but it made me smile.

I think if I did it next year I would set off earlier too. Some points were too busy with up to around 5 bikes spread across the road. Great fun, though.


----------



## HJ (15 Sep 2009)

Hallo and welcome butephoto, great another new member 


If we sign up on your whisky forum do we get free samples??


----------



## HJ (15 Sep 2009)

Following all the comments about inconsiderate cycling, maybe next year the organisers should make everyone sign up to the Bike Polite Code...


----------



## butephoto (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!

Ha! I wish I got free samples. There was a guy doing the run on Sunday with an Ardbeg cycle top on and I asked him if he had any in his bag. Sadly he didn't (or I would've stuck to him like glue).


----------



## goo_mason (15 Sep 2009)

OK - the few photos I took on the day have been put up on Flickr - they're the last lot in this set.


----------



## butephoto (15 Sep 2009)

I've put up a couple of wee videos from two of the food stops:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOJEOdf7CXA



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3S9xFZqkEs


----------



## andi (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! 
Unfortunately I was only there on holidays, so it might take me a while to join another scottish ride. 



> Did you arrive and then attach the pole & flag to your 'bent near the start area just beside where we were all standing around in our shirts?


Not sure, but I went past a small group of cyclechatters looking for a fellow at the top of a climb.


----------



## Niblox (15 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Ariadne, BIGSESAL, Niblox, JiMBR, viniga, pickup1980, Coco & ferret fur: how about joining us on a CC social ride sometime, you would be very welcome
> 
> 
> Sounds great, get in contact with me on baldgit58@hotmail.com


----------



## Niblox (15 Sep 2009)

just jim said:


> Well, this is an opinion from my wife, an art teacher:
> 
> The design of the medal you recieve at the end could do more to reflect this feeling of achievement. It just seems like an ad for Freshnlo. You could have a school competition to design the medal and ribbon - it doesn't seem in keeping with the event.
> 
> As for those cup-a-soups...




Another gripe - it didn't have the YEAR on it! Last year's one did!


----------



## Niblox (15 Sep 2009)

*Crash at the first stop in the park...*

a guy with no. 3322 crashed in front of me and I stopped to help him, along with one or two others. We got him to the first aid station and he continued on his way. Is he one of the ones who have just posted here?


----------



## DaveH (16 Sep 2009)

*Photos are up !!!*

Sorry for it taking slighty longer than expected, but at approx 0300 this morning they were uploaded with the bib no info attached, to make searching a bit easier. (well alot easier as 22,000 photos have been uploaded )

www.mybibnumber.com 

Read the info about searching, as there are keywords to help you find yourself if you didn't have you race number on, or it was obscured etc...

Goo Mason, cheers for the info about the flyer in the goody bag, I would've known if I'd checked with Martyn ! And thanks HJ for the email mentioning the social rides, however, I don't cycle much, although I do have a bike gathering dust in the shed that I got, on one of those cycle to work schemes, which seemed a good idea at the time ! I've been concentrating on running recently, and I'll be pounding the roads around Dumfries a week on Sunday trying to beat my HM PB. (which shouldn't be to hard as I've only done one before and I was a bit rubbish!)

Again please shout up if you've got any questions or comments.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveH (16 Sep 2009)

*Names to Faces ???*

Why not post your bib number and then people can click on the link and see who you are ? (if you're happy with your photo that is )

BIB NUMBER

Enter the number into the lower of the 2 boxes, as name search isn't enabled.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

*HUFFS*

50-odd miles and only 1 pic of me?  Bib no. 1154


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

Excellent pictures, managed to find just the one of me so far under the jersey colour search and I think it is a cracker.

Well done


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> *HUFFS*
> 
> 50-odd miles and only 1 pic of me?  Bib no. 1154



Not too bad a picture goo.

Here is mine :

http://126497.prodarkroom.com/showimage.php?iid=1460323&fromsearch=1


----------



## BIGSESAL (16 Sep 2009)

789 guys


----------



## JiMBR (16 Sep 2009)

Mine was 4424


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

http://126497.prodarkroom.com/showimage.php?iid=1464369#top

No bib number visible, this was at the finishing line.

good going to find my 2 pictures without the number visible.


----------



## butephoto (16 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> *HUFFS*
> 
> 50-odd miles and only 1 pic of me?  Bib no. 1154



Me too! 1757. I'm a bit chopped off at the bottom


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

2172

Not my best side
http://126497.prodarkroom.com/showimage.php?iid=1460803&fromsearch=1


----------



## Backache (16 Sep 2009)

Niblox said:


> Another gripe - it didn't have the YEAR on it! Last year's one did!



The Cuppa soup was lousy but I think it was fresh.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> 2172
> 
> Not my best side



SB are you holding up the traffic or just overtaken it all ?

Good picture


----------



## HJ (16 Sep 2009)

DaveH said:


> Sorry for it taking slighty longer than expected, but at approx 0300 this morning they were uploaded with the bib no info attached, to make searching a bit easier. (well alot easier as 22,000 photos have been uploaded )
> 
> www.mybibnumber.com
> 
> ...



Ach, it is time to drag the bike out of the shed and give it another go, you might surprise your self and enjoy it... 

Thanks for coming back and telling us that the photo where up, we have had people in the past spam the forum and are never seen again. Sorry if I have been a wee bit grumpy elsewhere...


----------



## HJ (16 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> *HUFFS*
> 
> 50-odd miles and only 1 pic of me?  Bib no. 1154



Blame Bhoyjim for getting in the way 

There are three photo listed for my number (5376) but not all of them are of me...


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2009)

In the way, you are joking, he drafted me from Airdrie, and he never took his turn at the front


----------



## JiMBR (16 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> 2172
> 
> Not my best side



and Prince Harry is just behind you, setting up for the overtake


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> In the way, you are joking, he drafted me from Airdrie, and he never took his turn at the front




Well if you hadn't stopped for a call of nature, we could have shared the work and you could have avoided your cone moment.

Hope your recovering okay after the tarmac hit back.


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> SB are you holding up the traffic or just overtaken it all ?
> 
> Good picture



They were all just cog counting tourists. 

That lot drafted me all the way in and not one of them took at turn at the front not even Prince Harry on his BSO the bar steward. He did send up his bodyguard but he did not have the legs for it so he was shot out of the back in good order.


----------



## magnatom (16 Sep 2009)

C'est moi!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

Mags, good one again.

Seems to be a fair few good shots of the guys from here.


----------



## magnatom (16 Sep 2009)

This man looks serious!


----------



## magnatom (16 Sep 2009)

LOL!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (16 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> LOL!



The lesser spotted Edinburgh Ned, I believe !


----------



## Coco (16 Sep 2009)

Me
And I'm in front of someone!


----------



## Theseus (16 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> The *often* spotted Edinburgh Ned, I believe !



Corrected that for you.


----------



## DaveH (16 Sep 2009)

*Dog tired & Dog*

Dog tired

Dog


----------



## Coco (16 Sep 2009)

DaveH said:


> Dog tired
> 
> ...


Poor we soul. Imagine doing all that cycling and thats the best picture they get of you.

Still at least he can say he was in a serious cycling event - unlike this guy:

click


----------



## DaveH (16 Sep 2009)

Coco said:


> Poor we soul. Imagine doing all that cycling and thats the best picture they get of you.
> 
> Still at least he can say he was in a serious cycling event - unlike this guy:
> 
> click



That guy may not have been cycling, but it looks as though he must of had the runs !

That dog tired lad did make it to the finish, respect.

I was actually very impressed with the number of kids doing PfS. At that age I would of had no chance of making it through, whereas at the age I am now.....I still wouldn't 

If I'd tried it my bike would have ended up like this  with me nowhere in sight.

Dave


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

View attachment 4284


View attachment 4285


View attachment 4286


----------



## pickup1980 (16 Sep 2009)

3923 but had to look at them all to find more
nice 1's with me and my son on page 63


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Sep 2009)

View attachment 4285


Oh, that's me! :0)


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> In the way, you are joking, he drafted me from Airdrie, and he never took his turn at the front



Every time I took the front, a certain cone-shifting Dr would overtake me again, so in the end I gave up as he seemed to like being leader


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Every time I took the front, a certain cone-shifting Dr would overtake me again



Dr Coneshifter. I thought Batman had killed him?


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2009)

I'm 2906, dont know how to put a linky thingy in  btw went for my first run (26mls) clipless today, and i'm glad to say i've no "moments" to report.


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## der alt (16 Sep 2009)

Glad you guys had such good weather this year .I had intended doing this but a late finish at work on Saturday and not getting out of bed till 1pm was a bit of a pisser .then to have a bike nicked put the tin lid on it still there's always next year ,have to agree with the consensus that the cycle paths aren't up to the job the amount of peeps i saw on sunday was staggering what it was like a viccy park doesnae bear thinkin aboot ..


----------



## viniga (16 Sep 2009)

This is me

I'm the bald guy (aerodynamic reasons) in the red top. 

Hey DaveH, how does the two for one offer advertised on the PfS website work? Does it only apply to certain items?


----------



## gavintc (16 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> This is me.
> 
> I'm the bald guy (aerodynamic reasons) in the red top.
> 
> Hey DaveH, how does the two for one offer advertised on the PfS website work? Does it only apply to certain items?



Looks you are the covert one.


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

der alt said:


> Glad you guys had such good weather this year .I had intended doing this but a late finish at work on Saturday and not getting out of bed till 1pm was a bit of a pisser .then to have a bike nicked put the tin lid on it still there's always next year ,have to agree with the consensus that the cycle paths aren't up to the job the amount of peeps i saw on sunday was staggering what it was like a viccy park doesnae bear thinkin aboot ..



Could this be read as a long night on the lash, could not get my head off the pillow and I left the bike down the pub but which one? 

See you for the the next one.....


----------



## der alt (16 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Could this be read as a long night on the lash, could not get my head off the pillow and I left the bike down the pub but which one?
> 
> See you for the the next one.....



LOL how very dare you LOL nah i'd finished a shift which ended up being 18 hours thanks to a stoopid manager  didn't get home till 3 am so by the time you guys were on the road i was deep in the arms of morpheus (Theakstons Old Peculiar) the bike was nicked at Sainsburys Blackhall sunday afternoon though i've ended up with the better end of that deal


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Sep 2009)

That's a grimace by the way ;0)


----------



## DaveH (16 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> This is me.
> 
> I'm the bald guy (aerodynamic reasons) in the red top.
> 
> Hey DaveH, how does the two for one offer advertised on the PfS website work? Does it only apply to certain items?



2 for 1 on photo prints only, details.

As Gavin said your linky ain't working.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## viniga (16 Sep 2009)

DaveH said:


> 2 for 1 on photo prints only, details.
> 
> As Gavin said your linky ain't working.
> 
> ...



I think I fixed it, 

Doh! missed this on your home page, thanks for the details.


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That's a grimace by the way ;0)



I'd grimace as well if I was cycling in shorts like those! 

Real nutcrackers by the looks of 'em


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That's a grimace by the way ;0)



Mr P who is your stoker? You never introduced him to the group, tsk tsk


----------



## Coco (16 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> That's a grimace by the way ;0)



That knee looks fine, you malingerer!


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Sep 2009)

> I'd grimace as well if I was cycling in shorts like those!



Naa, they're fine. Since chopping the front off my saddle I just don't need Lycra shorts. I prefer them loose. Same with the top, I have a few cycling tops but I prefer a cotton T-shirt. Don't know why, I just do. 



Coco said:


> That knee looks fine, you malingerer!



Yeah, it_ looks _fine! It's the left one by the way. I was really close to chucking it on Sunday and getting Val to pick me up where I fell. The heavy cycle traffic actually helped I think because it limited your speed, so you weren't putting pressure on yourself to go faster. 

It's a lot better already, might even make it out with the guys at the weekend. Still don't know what I did to it! I was fitting new gear cable on Saturday morning so maybe I knelt on it badly, don't remember doing anything but it must've been something like that.


----------



## Geraldom (16 Sep 2009)

I'm 614.

assume most of you got survey email today ? From questions its
appears relatively obvious that they've either heard the concerns 
regarding the Embra end of the ride or they were aware it might be issue.

Hopefully they'll take responses on board for next year

G


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

Geraldom said:


> I'm 614.
> 
> assume most of you got survey email today ? From questions its
> appears relatively obvious that they've either heard the concerns
> ...



I doubt it - there were similar questions last year, and nothing came of it. A number of people on CC also emailed the organisers expressing concerns about the overcrowding on paths etc last year too - and never even got the courtesy of a response. I get the feeling that the surveys are just a 'ticking the box' exercise and the responses pretty much ignored.


----------



## Hobgoblin (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the invite (on page 42). My daughter and I may like to join a ride around the Forth. In the summer we cycled from Culross, crossed the Forth bridge and then home to Livi.
Here's my picture from Sunday, with Hobgoblin junior in the background.


----------



## pickup1980 (18 Sep 2009)

sorry if this is the wrong forum but how do i find out up and comming rides


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> sorry if this is the wronf forum but how do i find out up and comming rides


It's in this thread, in "CC and informal Rides, Clubs, and Events" section


----------



## HJ (18 Sep 2009)

Hobgoblin said:


> Thanks for the invite (on page 42). My daughter and I may like to join a ride around the Forth. In the summer we cycled from Culross, crossed the Forth bridge and then home to Livi.
> Here's my picture from Sunday, with Hobgoblin junior in the background.



Taking photos of the photographer, I like your style


----------



## andi (19 Sep 2009)

Couldn't find my bib-number, but that's me


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2009)

andi said:


> Couldn't find my bib-number, but that's me


That's a nice looking 'bent .

What is it ?


----------



## goo_mason (19 Sep 2009)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it next Saturday. Completely forgot that I'll be spending the day with my sister & wee nephew who are coming over from Texas the day before... 

Have fun, chaps & chapesses!


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2009)

I met some CCers along the route ... 

Middle photo - who's the scary bloke on the right? 

T


----------



## goo_mason (20 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> I met some CCers along the route ...
> 
> Middle photo - who's the scary bloke on the right?
> 
> T



Hello Telemark - I have a funny feeling that I remember you  

That scary bloke was barking out the orders, as he was wanting to organise us into manufacturing a close pass. He does that, you know.


----------



## HJ (21 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> I met some CCers along the route ...
> 
> Middle photo - who's the scary bloke on the right?
> 
> T



I think that might have been the lecture on the "joys of Cyclecraft and taxi driving"...


----------



## magnatom (21 Sep 2009)




----------



## Renard (21 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> This is me
> 
> I'm the bald guy (aerodynamic reasons) in the red top.
> 
> Hey DaveH, how does the two for one offer advertised on the PfS website work? Does it only apply to certain items?



The guy in the middle is in the same club as me. Do you know him?


----------



## andi (21 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> That's a nice looking 'bent .
> 
> What is it ?


It's a Challenge Hurricane Tour. 
Really nice bike, carries a lot, but still looks and feels sporty.
Bought it used though, and I've already discovered a few things that are falling apart as I go.


----------



## Telemark (21 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Hello Telemark - I have a funny feeling that I remember you



 Hello Goo 
Nice meeting you, it was a fun day out. 

T


----------



## goo_mason (21 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> Hello Goo
> Nice meeting you, it was a fun day out.
> 
> T



You too. Will Magnatom remember you, I wonder? 

Until the next ride.


----------



## viniga (22 Sep 2009)

Renard said:


> The guy in the middle is in the same club as me. Do you know him?



Yes, in a round-about way, we had actually met once before. He was first through dropping me about the 44 mile mark and making it through in 2h30m.

I am actually thinking of joining the EK club, those I have met seem a friendly sort. It won't be until I get back from me hols tho.

Viniga


----------



## Telemark (22 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> You too. Will Magnatom remember you, I wonder?
> 
> Until the next ride.




 some people are more observant than others ... 

Here's a couple more pictures from Avonbridge

T


----------



## Coco (22 Sep 2009)

You stopped at Avonbridge!

Grrrr!!!!


----------



## Telemark (22 Sep 2009)

Coco said:


> You stopped at Avonbridge!
> 
> Grrrr!!!!




unfortunately only briefly, saw the queues and somebody decided that it might be better to go to Linlithgow for food 

If I had't been told about the amazing cakes  and the lovely pasta from last year, I probably wouldn't even have thought to complain about the food - it was free after all, and it was a charity ride ... nothing wrong with bananas and Tunnocks, but the cup-a-soup was rather disappointing

T


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Sep 2009)

The only rest stop I went into was Linlithgow, and I wish I'd missed that one out too.


----------



## goo_mason (23 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> The only rest stop I went into was Linlithgow, and I wish I'd missed that one out too.



WHAT??!!! And miss out on the culinary delight that was the extremely salty, powdery & measly little cup-a-soup? And the 20 minute queue for it (and then to get back onto the road again afterwards)? 

I really couldn't _possibly_ figure out why you didn't like that stop....


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> WHAT??!!! And miss out on the culinary delight that was the extremely salty, powdery & measly little cup-a-soup? And the 20 minute queue for it (and then to get back onto the road again afterwards)?
> 
> I really couldn't _possibly_ figure out why you didn't like that stop....



Was tempted to stop in Linlithgow, but as it was only 1225 and the Four Marys wasn't open yet !


----------



## Coco (23 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> WHAT??!!! And miss out on the culinary delight that was the extremely salty, powdery & measly little cup-a-soup?



Soup? I snorted two lines of that!


----------



## magnatom (23 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> some people are more observant than others ...
> 
> Here's a couple more pictures from Avonbridge
> 
> T




At first I thought...I don't remember meeting anyone called Telemark, then I looked at the photos, and worked out who was standing where, then I twigged.

So hello Telemark, good to meet you. HJ often says how no-one is left behind, but you left us behind at the first food stop! Shocking!


----------



## goo_mason (23 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> At first I thought...I don't remember meeting anyone called Telemark, then I looked at the photos, and worked out who was standing where, then I twigged.
> 
> So hello Telemark, good to meet you. HJ often says how no-one is left behind, but you left us behind at the first food stop! Shocking!



At last - something that I did faster than you!


----------

